# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  Шкатулка с поздравлениями

## Valenta

Именно в этом разделе - "СКОРАЯ ПОМОЩЬ" - хочу поздравить *с ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ* замечательного творческого человека, спешащего всегда любому из нас на выручку, *ИРИНУ (Vitolda)!!!* Думаю, что многие посетители этой "кричащей" темы не раз пользовались её помощью.

----------


## aichka

*Есть люди- как бабочки, как мотыльки –
 Мелькнули разок – и исчезли они..

А есть люди –  звёзды и маячки
Горят и сверкают- как светлячки..

Горят ровным светом – что значит – всегда
На помощь придут – холода ли, беда..

Всегда тёплым светом своим  согревают 
И, словно волшебники, всем помогают..

За это не просят наград и почёта –
И не считают, что помощь- работа..

А всё потому, что иначе- не могут..
Всегда  деликатно и мягко помогут…

И личное всё  отложив на потом,
Согреют вниманья своим серебром,
И успокоят словесным теплом.

Легко и приятно быть с теми людьми..
Людьми – словно звёзды, как маячки..*  

 

*Вот  Ира Vitolda такой светлячок- поможет всегда
И зажжет маячок!
Интеллигентна и умна, и тонко мыслит так она..
 Как в презентациях сильна!
Картинки сложит – загляденье!
Клип смотришь – просто упоенье!
Уметь так мыслить поэтично
Красиво все сложить, логично!

Кто с просьбой к ней ни обращался – всегда уменью удивлялся!
Вниманью ровному, заботе, и вдохновению на взлёте!

Желаю впредь такой и оставаться,
Для всех примером быть : как надобно общаться,
Всегда светить,  и быть необходимой,
Тактичной, милой и всегда любимой!
Чтобы форум радовал, работа,
И что б не в тягость все заботы.. 
Чтоб жизнь любовью согревала,
И чтоб навеки сберегали
Сыночки с дочкой- три сиянья!
Пусть все исполнятся желанья!
Пускай с тобой из года в год
Удача рядышком живёт!
Пусть повторюсь, но я тебе-
Желаю Солнышка в судьбе!
*

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

От всей души поздравляю Ирочку Vitolda с Днём Рождения!

Желаю в доме теплоты,
В делах — преуспевания,
Большого счастья, долгих лет
И море обожания,

Иметь все нужное всегда,
Жить с явным наслаждением,
В своем кругу, среди родных,
Отметить день рождения!

И пусть приятные моменты
Чаще повторяются,
А успехи и удачи
Только прибавляются!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Что желать тебе в твой День рожденья?
В этот сказочный, ласковый день?
Все мы слышим весны пробужденье -
Это птицы поют свою трель.

Для тебя - лучик солнца и почка,
Что готова серёжкою стать.
Для тебя, королева, и кошка
Танец может станцевать.

Будь здорова, яви свою милость,
Улыбайся почаще для нас,
Ты источник энергии, силы,
Любим мы глубину твоих глаз.

Мы тебя от души поздравляем,
И желаем тебе лишь добра,
Мира в доме, любви и заботы,
Счастья, нежности, море тепла.*

----------


## Lara

[IMG]http://*********org/3364847.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/3346415.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/3387374.gif[/IMG]

----------


## говорушка

ИРИНА С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/3357668m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## NikTanechka

*Ирина, с Днём рождения!
Что можно пожелать человеку, когда у него есть всё: ум, красота, здоровье, доброе сердце? - Всё это сохранить и приумножить. И пусть мечты сбываются!*

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

*Поздравляю!*

----------


## olga kh

*Иришечка, как складно написала Алла!..
Ты здесь и, правда, ярко засияла,
Жаль, что пока нет темки персональной,
Она могла бы быть оригинальной)
Давай сегодня это пусть свершится,
Чтобы тобой могли мы восхититься,
Работами твоими насладиться,
И удивиться им, и даже поучиться!!!
Все, что ты делаешь, выходит так блестяще!
Стихи и клипы - все по-настоящему!
Какое качество! До мелочи - все классно!
Ты - МАСТЕР настоящий - это ж ясно!!!*

*И - с днем рождения!!! Чудесным днем весенним!
Ирина, поздравляю с наслаждением!!!*


[IMG]http://*********org/3402536.gif[/IMG]

----------


## К.Т.В.

*ИРОЧКА- VITOLDA, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Irina Sirin

ИРОЧКА- Vitolda, ты НАША ВЫРУЧАЛОЧКА, прими от всей души мои поздравления!!!

----------


## VITA786

_Дорогая Ириноча1!! Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/4409321m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ambra

*Дорогая наша Ирочка -Vitolda !!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/3400555.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/4399088.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Левадана

*ИРОЧКА- VITOLDA, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

Дорогие девочки!!!
Огромное СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ВАМ за поздравления с Днем Рождения!!!
Честно и откровенно говорю, что совершенно не ожидала такого количества добрых слов и пожеланий. И как же приятно было их получить!!!
Впервые в жизни так разнообразна география мест, откуда пришли поздравления! Я даже отмечать свой день рождения начала на 2 часа раньше, чем обычно, по Челябинскому времени, вместе с первой ласточкой - поздравлением Ларисы Valenta! Затем, в самые первые минуты моего дня - необыкновенное поздравление Аллы! А дальше - уж совсем неожиданно - много-много добрых слов и от тех, с кем я общалась совсем мельком, и даже от тех, с кем лично не общалась вовсе... 
Очень дорожу и ценю внимание единомышленников!
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
Всем вам - УДАЧИ во всех начинаниях!!!

----------


## Рема555

*ИРОЧКА- VITOLDA, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!*

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

[IMG]http://*********net/3557167m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка!!! Поздравляю тебя с праздником весны!!! Мира, здоровья, удачи, улыбок, счастья тебе!!!*

----------


## говорушка

ИРИНА с праздником!!! Мира,тепла,удачи!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/3595065m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ирочка! Я тоже зашла к тебе на огонек, чтобы поздравить с открытием твоей темки и весенним праздником!  Спасибо тебе за твои работы, за душевные переживания вызванные ими! Желаю, чтоб  Огонек твоего творчества никогда не погас и согревал всех нас своим ласковым теплом!!! 

 В этот праздник чудесный
 Весны и труда
 Я Вам мира желаю,
 Веселья, добра!
 Пусть удача повсюду
 За Вами идет.
 Улыбайтесь почаще
 И Вам повезет! 

[IMG]http://*********org/3444787.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Vitolda

*Большое спасибо всем, 
кто в эти дни заходил ко мне в гости, 
мысленно или вслух поздравил с праздником 
теперь уже всерьез наступившей Весны!!!

И я поздравляю вас с праздниками 
прошедшими и приближающимися!!! 
Пусть и дома, и на работе всем будет тепло и светло, 
а рядом всегда находятся те люди, 
общение с которыми приятно!!!*

----------


## mash-elena



----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка! Светлой пасхи!*

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ирочка! 
В светлый день святого праздника
Пусть исполнятся мечты.
Пасха пусть одарит радостью,
Дивной силой красоты.

Вам желаю вдохновения,
Светлых сказочных минут.
Только верные решения
Пусть к вам вовремя придут.

В жизни все пускай исполнится,
Что задумано с добром.
Ваш прекрасный дом наполнится
Славным ласковым теплом!


[IMG]http://*********ru/4498305.gif[/IMG]

----------


## говорушка

ИРИНА С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/3427102.gif[/IMG]

----------


## olga kh

Ирочка, с праздником тебя, наша труженица-пчелка!!! Пусть тепло и светло станет на душе от поздравлений друзей! Мира и добра тебе и твоим близким!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/3441466.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Тиса

*Ирочка, поздравляю с праздником - СВЕТЛЫМ ХРИСТОВЫМ ВОСКРЕСЕНИЕМ!*
*Мира и добра, счастья и здоровья тебе и твоим близким!*
А это от меня, собственного изготовления подарочек.
[IMG]http://*********net/3626433m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Vitolda

Дорогие жители форума ИН-КУ!
Не стану ходить по отдельным страничкам, 
чтобы поздравить вас со светлым праздником. 
Почему? 
Потому что пожелать  всего самого хорошего 
хочется абсолютно всем, 
кто считает этот форум своим виртуальным домом. 
И тем, у кого есть свой небольшой домик, и тем - у кого его нет. 
С праздником!
Добра, света, радости, 
тепла, удачи и счастья всем нам!!!

----------


## Тиса

*ИРОЧКА!* *Спасибо тебе за щедрость души, за мастерство, за прекрасное и верное вИдение мира...
*
*С  НАСТУПАЮЩИМ  ПРАЗДНИКОМ, С  ДНЕМ  ПОБЕДЫ!!!*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3653870m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## laks_arina

*Ириша, с праздником! С Победой!*

----------


## liybliana



----------


## Anisoara

*Ирина, с праздником!!!!*

----------


## К.Т.В.

Ирочка, с праздником!!!

[IMG]http://*********su/3383300.gif[/IMG]

----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка! С праздником! Всего тебе самого хорошего!!! Спасибо тебе за талант и творчество!!! Спасибо за доброту душевную!!! Спасибо за отзывчивость и бескорыстие! Пусть всё удаётся!!!*

----------


## Цветик

*ИРОЧКА! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!*
[IMG]http://*********org/4473516.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Valenta

*ИРИША*! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!! ПУСТЬ ПАЗЛЫ ВСЕГДА СКЛАДЫВАЮТСЯ В НУЖНУЮ КАРТИНКУ БЕЗ  ПРОБЛЕМ И ТРЕВОГ! ЗДОРОВЬЯ ТЕБЕ, ВДОХНОВЕНЬЯ, ВЗАИМОПОНИМАНИЯ С ОКРУЖАЮЩИМ МИРОМ!

----------


## olga kh

*Ирочка, с праздником!!! Пусть СЧАСТЬЕ продолжается!!!*
[IMG]http://*********net/3912576.png[/IMG]

----------


## Ледок

_Ирочка!_

----------


## НСА

*Ирочка, с праздником!!! Пусть всё всегда получается!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/4476583.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Vitolda

*Дорогие девочки!!!*
Вчера я полностью была потеряна для форума... 
Поэтому вся моя огромная благодарность за поздравления - сегодня!!! 
*Очень приятно!!!
Большое-большое спасибо всем 
за счастье общения!!!* 


*И, конечно же, я тоже хочу поздравить всех вас с нашим профессиональным праздником!!!* 
Как бы не называлась любая из нас по диплому, но, осев в детском саду, стали мы истинными дошкольными работниками. И не на лекциях, а чаще всего своим сердцем и душой, изучаем детскую психологию. По крохам, во всех возможных местах, а особенно на нашем любимом форуме, собираем методику работы с малышами именно в том виде, в котором каждой из нас она работать и получать результаты поможет. 
*С праздником!!! 
Умных, способных, слышащих воспитанников вам!!!
А еще - адекватных родителей и понимающего начальства!
И вообще, пусть все будет так, как хочется!!!*

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ирочка! Поздравляю с нашим праздником!!!

Профессии прекрасней нет,
Хоть обойди весь белый свет!
Всем воспитателям и нам – Ура!
Успехов, радости сполна!
Пусть дети любят вас и чтут,
Цветы признательно несут,
А мамы, папы, пусть не спят,
Вас от души благодарят!

[IMG]http://*********net/3912610.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ледок

С праздником!!!

URL=http://www.supertosty.ru/cards/den_muziki/][/URL]

----------


## laks_arina

*Милая Ирочка! Поздравляю тебя с наступающим Новым годом!!! Как хорошо, что ты у нас есть!!! Спасибо за все чудесные работы!!! Это просто нереальная красота!!! Будь счастлива!!!!!!* 

[IMG]http://*********net/4193369.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валя Муза

Ирочка, с Новым годом!

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА!
 С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!
 ПУСТЬ В НОВОМ ГОДУ У ВАС ВСЁ БУДЕТ ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО!!!!!!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Цветик

Ирина! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

_Ирочка! С Новым годом!_

[IMG]http://*********org/4901244.gif[/IMG]

----------


## НСА

Ирочка, С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/4851853.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*ИРОЧКА!
С Новым 2014 Годом тебя, дорогая!
Чтоб все твои мечты и желания исполнились в Новом 2014 Году. 
Чтоб все твои близкие были здоровы и счастливы. А ты, чтоб была здоровенькая, и  в жизни тебе всегда сопутствовала удача.* 
[IMG]http://*********net/4140775.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, здравствуйте!!! Поздравляю Вас с Новым годом. Здоровья, оптимизма и хорошего настроения на многие годы. Мы всегда будем благодарить Вас за Ваши клипы. Они всегда на высоте. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Ледок

*Ирочка!!!*

*С наступившим Новым годом!!!*

----------


## MarinaMi

_Дорогая Ирина! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! Здоровья, добра, удачи, успехов!_

[IMG]http://*********net/4150788.gif[/IMG]

----------


## olga kh

*Для темки, Ирочка, открыточка специальная)))
Она, конечно же, совсем здесь не случайная!
Пусть каждое счастливое мгновение
Тебе подарит новое "творение"!
Мы "заряжаться" твоим счастьем будем,
Представь ты только -
Мы - счастливейшие люди!!!)))
Спасибо тебе за ВСЕ!!!
*
[IMG]http://*********net/4165167.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_  Добра и Радости в Новом Году!!! 
​​Тепла и ​Незабываемых Чудес!!!  
Счастливого Нового Года, Иринушка!!! 

Огромное спасибо за щедро даримые тепло и красоту,
за уютный дом с чудесным названием "Такое простое счастье"!!!

Какое Счастье, что ты, Ириша, у нас Есть!!!_ 

[IMG]http://*********net/4151884.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## мадам

Ирочка!

----------


## MAGIC

[IMG]http://*********net/4195725.jpg[/IMG]Ирочка,желаю вам счастливого Нового года!

----------


## Irina Sirin

*ИРИНА, ЖЕЛАЮ ТЕБЕ УСПЕШНОГО НОВОГО ГОДА!
Много снега, много смеха,
Много творческих успехов,
Дней веселых без хлопот
Тебе желаю в этот Год!*

----------


## Valenta

*С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ,* *ИРИНА!!!*
ПУСТЬ КОПЫТЦА НОВОГОДНЕЙ ЛОШАДКИ ЦОКАЮТ РИТМИЧНО, РОВНО, БЕЗ СБОЯ!!! ПУСТЬ СОХРАНИТ НОВЫЙ ГОД ЛУЧШИЕ ПРИОБРЕТЕНИЯ ГОДА ПРЕДЫДУЩЕГО, ПРИУМНОЖИТ ДОСТИЖЕНИЯ, ПРОНЕСЁТ МИМО НЕПРИЯТНОСТЕЙ И РАЗОЧАРОВАНИЙ! ПУСТЬ РАДУЕТ И ВДОХНОВЛЯЕТ, ПО-ДОБРОМУ УДИВЛЯЕТ И ОКРЫЛЯЕТ!!!
*С НОВЫМ ДОБРЫМ, СЧАСТЛИВЫМ ГОДОМ* ТЕБЯ, *ИРОЧКА!!!*

----------


## baterflay-13

Ирочка, от всей души поздравляю с Новым годом! Пусть он принесет счастье, удачу, здоровье и хорошее настроение!

----------


## svetsvet

[IMG]http://*********net/4232083m.gif[/IMG]

_ИРИНА! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С РОЖЕСТВЕНСКИМ СОЧЕЛЬНИКОМ И РОЖДЕСТВОМ!_

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА!
 С РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ!
 СЧАСТЬЯ, РАДОСТИ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!!!!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ледок

*Ирочка!!!*
*С праздником!!!*

_Сегодня каждый чуда ждёт! 
И верит в сказку и мечтает! 
Пусть добрым будет Рождество 
И все желанья исполняет!_

----------


## Левадана

*Ирочка, вот и я забежала поблагодарить тебя за замечательные видеотворения, которые очень-очень помогают в работе, раскрашивают наши занятия яркими красками! Спасибо огромное!
*

_С Рождеством!!!_

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ирочка! От души поздравляю с Рождеством!

Тихой радостью вошел
Праздник в наши двери:
Рождества денёк пришёл,
Главный праздник веры!

В поздравок вложу я счастье,
Радость и удачу.
Не настигнут пусть ненастья,
От которых плачут.

Пусть по жизни вам везёт,
Пусть вам будет сладко!
Я желаю в жизни взлёт
И дороги гладкой!

[IMG]http://*********net/4208429.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! С Рождеством Христовым поздравляю!
Счастья, радости  Вам и Вашим близким я желаю.
Пусть Рождества чудесный свет в душе горит, не угасая,
Любовью будет год согрет и сбудется мечта любая!

----------


## laks_arina

[IMG]http://*********net/4253487.jpg[/IMG]

*Иришенька! Будь счастлива!!! С Рождеством!!!*

----------


## Ледок

*Ирочка!!!*

_С праздником!!!_

----------


## Ледок

*Ирочка!!!*

----------


## chmarisha

ИРОЧКА!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ПЕРВЫМ ВЕСЕННИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!! ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ, НОВЫХ ПРОЕКТОВ, ИДЕЙ! ПУСТЬ СОЛНЕЧНЫЕ ЛУЧИКИ ОКРЫЛЯЮТ ВАС!!! МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Irina Sirin

*ИРОЧКА, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ВЕСНОЙ!!!*

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРОЧКА!!!!
 С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!! КРЕПКОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!! МНОГО-МНОГО СЧАСТЬЯ!!!!!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Valenta

*ИРИШЕНЬКА,* *С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!*
Пусть нежность  подарит первый подснежник! 
Весеннее яркое солнце - тепло!
А мартовский ветер подарит надежду, 
И счастье, и радость, и веру в добро!

----------


## мадам

ИРОЧКА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ !!!![IMG][/IMG]

----------


## faina

Ирочка! С праздником!!!
Пусть отблеск зимний еще не угас,
 Но воздух становится зыбким.
 С Женским весенним праздником Вас,
 С первой весенней улыбкой!

----------


## Валя Муза

Ирочка, с праздником весны!

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

_Ирочка! С праздником Вас!_

[IMG]http://*********org/5124479.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Примите мое поздравленье с весенним чудесным праздником-женским днем!  Желаю Вам только я солнечных дней.  Чтобы в доме Вашем никогда не было ненастья, а царили только радость, любовь и счастье!  _

----------


## liybliana



----------


## Лариса Левченко

*Ирочка! Поздравляю тебя   с праздником весны и желаю огромного женского счастья! 
Желаю дальнейших успехов в твоём творчестве, которое мы все любим.*

----------


## aichka

*Человечек дорогой! Умный, добрый, золотой!
День Рожденья у тебя, пожелать хочу, любя,

Счастья дому твоему,  пусть Господь хранит судьбу –
И Здоровья, и Любви- очень радостно живи!
Будь спокойна за детей, больше искренних друзей,
Творчества и наслажденья, поиска и умиленья!

Можно мне секрет открыть? У тебя талант –дружить:
Сердце для друзей открыто, и советы не избиты,
Где терпение черпаешь? Всех всегда ты выручаешь…

Ты для всех нас – как магнит!
Музыка пускай звучит , и тебя пусть вдохновляет,
Увлекает, зажигает!
Пожелать хочу тебе этого огня в душе!

Бурной жизни непростой,  ведь не для тебя покой,
Пусть цветною кутерьмой как ажурные узоры,
Наши услаждая взоры, фильмы из-под рук ложатся,
Ими как не восхищаться?!

Стиль  работ недосягаем, - вновь как будто открываем
Смысл и музыки значенье – каждый клип твой- удивленье!

Пусть Господь хранит тебя, и талантами даря,
Пусть тебя убережет от земных бед и хлопот!

С Пасхой день твой совпадает,
Будто Благом озаряет жизнь твою на много лет –
Пусть его не меркнет свет!*

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Дорогая Ирочка! От всей своей Незабудковой души поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения! 
Очень символично, что твой День рождения нынче совпал с таким Светлым и большим праздником Воскресения Христова! А это значит, что этот год будет особенно для тебя благоприятным и успешным во всех отношениях! 
Да будет так!* 

[IMG]http://*********net/5197544.gif[/IMG]

*Долгих лет и крепкого здоровья,
Молодости, силы, красоты!
Пусть всегда - не только в День рожденья -
Исполняются заветные мечты!*

----------


## говорушка

ИРИНА ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/5218029.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ttanya

_ИРИНА! В это Светлое Христово Воскресенье гости к Вам придут поздравить Вас с днем Рожденья! От всей души и я Вас поздравляю! Здоровья, счастья, мира и добра я Вам желаю! Вы прекрасный, светлый и талантливейший  человек - живите много-много лет!  _

----------


## Valenta

Какое счастье, право, что случается,
Вдруг, неожиданно совсем тебе встречается,
Душа родная, сердца стук понятный,
А человек-то далекоооо….
Занятно?!!
Вы спросите, к чему клоню?
*Ирину*, вам признаюсь, я ценю
Давно: с момента первой встречи.
Сначала опасалась с ней вести я речи,
Серьёзной очень мне она и непреступною казалась,
А на поверку, надо ж, оказалось,
Что человек она с открытою душой,
Ума палата и талант большой,
Способность видеть изнутри, из самой середины!
Уверена, что планов и проектов у Ирины,
На многие года вперёд,
И самых важных дел невпроворот!
Но всё же пусть идеи новые роятся,
А замыслы в реальность воплотятся!
Здоровья стопроцентного тебе,
И чтобы флаг победный был всегда в руке! :Victory:  
Тебя, пусть виртуально, ОБНИМАЮ,
И с *Днём рожденья, Ира*, поздравляю!!!!
 
Совпал он с Днём Святым не просто так  :Nono: 
Я думаю, *Ирина*, это ЗНАК!!!

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРОЧКА!!!!
 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!
 СО  СВЕТЛЫМ ХРИСТОВЫМ ВОСРЕСЕНИЕМ!!!!!
 МИРА, ДОБРА, ЗДОРОВЬЯ  ВАМ!!!!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_С днем Рождения, Иринушка!!! 
Здоровья!!! Счастья!!! Вдохновенья!!! Удачи!!! Радости!!! Везенья!!!_ 

[IMG]http://*********net/5201636.gif[/IMG]


_ Со Светлой Пасхой!!! Света и Тепла!!! Мира и Добра!!!_

[IMG]http://*********net/5190372.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## мадам

_ИРОЧКА, КАК ПРИЯТНО В ТАКОЙ СВЕТЛЫЙ ПРАЗДНИК ПОЗДРАВИТЬ СВЕТЛОГО, ДОБРОГО  ЧЕЛОВЕКА:
 ИНТЕЛЛИГЕНТНУЮ ЖЕНЩИНУ, ПРЕКРАСНУЮ МАМУ И ДОЧЬ!!!!_ _С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!_
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/5364781m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]   [IMG][IMG]http://*********org/5354541m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ледок

*Ирочка!!!
*

*Поздравляю тебя с очень яркими  и светлыми днями!!!*



[/url]

----------


## nastiabar

Ирина, Христос воскресе! Творческого  Вам вдохновения!
Подарок на пасху от меня!!!
http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/a...038496_705.swf

----------


## MarinaMi

_Христос Воскресе! Мира, добра, любви!_

[IMG]http://*********net/5214749.jpg[/IMG]

_Пусть ещё немного продлится твой День рождения, Ириша!
Пусть каждый день дарит радость!_

[IMG]http://*********net/5195293.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ketvik

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!! 
 Счастливой Пасхи от души желаю,
 Христос воскрес - вот главные слова!!!
 Пусть вас Господь от бед уберегает,
 И наградит за добрые ДЕЛА !!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/5233225.gif[/IMG]
Ирина!!!  С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Желаю ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!! Везения!!! УДАЧИ!!! 
ДУШЕВНОГО БЛАГОДЕНСТВИЯ в день Святой ПАСХИ!!!

----------


## solnet

*Ирина! С праздником!!!! Творческий дерзаний, удачи, радости!*

[IMG]http://*********net/5237317m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## НСА

Ирина, с праздником!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/5228136.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/5242477.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Тиса

От всей души поздравляю тебя, Ирочка, с днем рождения!

Счастья тебе, добра, здоровья, удачи, радости!!!

Пусть на жизненном пути тебя всегда окружают добрые, хорошие, отзывчивые люди, такие же, как ты сама!!!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## olga kh

*Я продолжаю поздравлялки! Надеюсь, что не завершаю)))
С Великой Пасхой! С днем рождения тебя, Ириша, поздравляю!
Как много слов - прекрасных, добрых - о том, что ты, Ир, золотая!
Я соглашаюсь, я киваю...И восхищаюсь, дорогая!
И хочется, чтоб ты счастливой жила на свете, не тужила,
И чтобы меньше уставала, и никогда чтоб не грустила,
И все чтоб мигом удавалось, и сразу счастьем вся светилась,
И мы совсем не будем против, чтоб счастьем с нами ты делилась)))
Событий необыкновенных и просто радостных событий,
Нескучных дней, ночей нескучных))) и неожиданных открытий!
Однажды ты для нас «открылась» … Мы ждем, что будет продолжение)))
Будь, Ирочка! И будь – счастливой! И – чтоб не только в день рождения!!!
* :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## EVGESKA

Ириночка!  Прими поздравления с Днем рождения!
Здоровья, удачи, любви и признанья!
Пусть творчество приносит удовольствие,
а друзья всегда радуют!!!

----------


## Валя Муза

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5285258.png[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5273994.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5251465.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Vitolda

*Дорогие девочки!
Огромное СПАСИБО каждой, кто зашел поздравить меня с праздниками: 
и с общим нашим светлым днем Пасхи, 
и моим личным праздником, совпавшим в этом году с Пасхой - Днем Рождения! 

Спасибо за добрые слова и теплые пожелания!!! 
Это ведь в первой части жизни в дне рождении ценишь увеличившуюся цифру! 
А потом - именно внимание радует, заставляет чувствовать себя счастливой!!! 
СПАСИБО!!! 

Желаю каждой из вас ощущать тепло и внимание близких по крови и по душе людей постоянно - в праздники и будни! 
Будем счастливы!!!

*

----------


## мадам

*Ира!*  [IMG]http://*********org/5398131m.jpg[/IMG]
*Счастья, радости и мирного неба!!!!*

----------


## Irina Sirin

*ИРИНА, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ВЕЛИКИМ ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ!*

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, огромное спасибо за оценку нашего оркестра. Мне очень важно Ваше мнение. Сегодня у меня радостный день. Спасибо, что не прошли мимо.  СПАСИБО!!!! СПАСИБО!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## laks_arina

Ирочка! С началом нового учебного года! Пусть он будет лёгким!

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Поздравляю Вас
_
Спасибо за прекрасные клипы к празднику от нашего детского сада. Вчера на поздравлении пели все-все сотрудники нашего детского сада.  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка! 
Поздравляю вас с нашим профессиональным праздником!!! Спасибо за ваши чудесные клипы, за день дошкольного работника. который благодаря вам у нас прошел очень здорово и душевно!!! СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Ледок

*Ирочка!!!*

_С праздником!!!_

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## olga kh

*Ириша, в гости забегай - чайку попьем)))) С Днем Музыки тебя - прекрасным просто Днем!!!
*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4915246

----------


## laks_arina

*Ириша! С днём музыки тебя!!! Не даром слово МУЗЫКА похоже на слово МУЗА!!! Ведь настоящую музыку без волшебницы музы не сочинить!!!
*
[IMG]http://*********org/6106538.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ледок

_Ирочка!!!_

_Поздравляю тебя с Днём Музыки!!!_

----------


## Ледок

*Ирочка!!!
*

_С праздником!!!_

----------


## Олюр

Ирина, с Днём матери! Желаю здоровья и настоящего, большого  материнского счастья!

----------


## Ледок



----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА! Спасибо за замечательные огоньки. Просто замечательный оркестр получился!!!!
С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!
СЧАСТЬЯ, ТВОРЧЕСКОГО ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ, КРЕПКОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ 
В НОВОМ ГОДУ!!!!!

----------


## tatjan60

ИРИНА!!!
Пусть год наступающий будет
Счастливым и ярким во всем, 
Встречаются добрые люди,
Везет в каждом деле твоем.
Пусть символ Овечки
Подарит веселье и смех,
И будут с тобой постоянно
Везение, радость, успех!

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! От всей души поздравляю Вас  с наступающим  Новым 2015 годом!_

----------


## mochalova19

Ириночка,спасибо за ваши прекрасные видеоигры и видеоролики!!!Поздравляю с Новым годом!Желаю всего самого наилучшего!Спасибо за ваш труд!
[IMG]http://*********ru/6532541.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Здравствуйте, Ирина!!! Как приятно поздравить с наступающим Новым годом талантливого, творческого человека. Спасибо за Ваши изюминки - они такие сладкие, такие аппетитные. Вы настоящий Дед Мороз, дарите всем нам подарки. СПАСИБО!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!*

----------


## tatjan60

ИРИНА!!!
Пусть год наступающий будет
Счастливым и ярким во всем, 
Встречаются добрые люди,
Везет в каждом деле твоем.
Пусть символ Овечки,
Подарит веселье и смех,
И будут с тобой постоянно
Везение, радость, успех!

----------


## olga kh

*Ирочка, и к тебе торопится дедушка Мороз, чтобы поздравить с Новым годом!!!
Пусть он будет очень сладким (пусть даже без вкусностей и конфет))), добрым, радостным и позитивным!!! Хватит проблем, болячек - все оставь в уходящем году! А впереди - столько интересного, неожиданного и сюрпризного! И желания пусть - исполняются, и мечты - сбываются, и шедевры новые - рождаются... И все это СЧАСТЬЕМ пусть называется!!!! Поздравляю, Ириночка, от всей души!!!* :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/6528471.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Ирина, с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ !!!

----------


## Ketvik

*Ирина, поздравляю С  НОВЫМ  ГОДОМ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********net/6338863.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## катя 98

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Алена43

Ирочка! С праздником Вас! 

На окнах Дед Мороз узор рисует,
Вступает Новый год в свои права,
Я в этот миг волшебный адресую
Вам пожеланий искренних слова:
Пусть ждет успех в труде и жизни личной,
Пускай победы Новые придут
Пусть все дела у вас идут отлично
В 2015-м году!

[IMG]http://*********ru/6504726.gif[/IMG]

----------


## faina



----------


## гномик

ИРИНА! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!! С НОВЫМ СЧАСТЬЕМ!!! С НОВЫМИ ИДЕЯМИ И ТВОРЧЕСКИМ ВДОХНОВЕНИЕМ!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ВАШ ТРУД И ЩЕДРОСТЬ!!! ЗДОРОВЬЯ И УСПЕХОВ В НОВОМ ГОДУ!!!!

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

С Новым Годом поздравляю !!!  Любви, здоровья,радости и успехов  в творчестве !!!

----------


## Ледок

*Ирочка!!!*

*С Новым годом!!!*

----------


## Людмилая

Ирина, поздравляю Вас С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/6350138.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Valenta

*Ирочка-Ирина, с Новым годом, дорогая!!!*
От души желаю, чтобы все надежды и мечты в предстоящем году сбылись! 
Здоровья тебе, приятных сюрпризов!

----------


## Олюр

Ирина! Пусть наступивший год будет радостным и счастливым! Здоровья, удачи, вдохновения!

----------


## лариса61

Дорогая Ирина Борисовна! Я тоже хочу вас поздравить с Новым2015 годом! Пусть он вам принесет новые победы, новые успехи, новых друзей и пусть каждый день будет светлым, добрым, счастливым!
Пусть сияют ярко свечки,
Серебрится мишура,
Наступает год Овечки,
Счастья светлая пора!
Пусть успехи ждут большие
И удачных много дней
И желания любые
Исполняются скорей!

----------


## Виноград

Ирина! С Новым Годом! Желаю здоровья, творческих открытий, полета мысли и исполнения всех желаний ! Спасибо Вам за Ваш труд! До новых встреч!

----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка, милая! Прими, пожалуйста, мои поздравления в эти новогодние дни!!! 

Пусть праздник не будет в тягость, а будет только в радость!!!

Пусть всё сбудется, что пожелается!!!

Пусть жизнь засияет в новом году новыми красками!!!

Спасибо тебе за талант, за мастерство!!! 

Искренне желаю быть счастливой!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/6534337.png[/IMG]

----------


## говорушка

ИРИНА С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!ЗДОРОВЬЯ,СЧАСТЬЯ!

----------


## irina11

Девочки Всех с Новым Годом!!!! Творческого полета и кайфа от работы!!! Ирочка Вам особое спасибо за Ваше  творчество и доброту души!!! Пусть "козочка" прибавляет вам здоровья, гармонии в душе и простого человеческого СЧАСТЬЯ!!!!!

----------


## Irina Sirin

ИРИНА! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!
ЖЕЛАЮ СЧАСТЬЯ, КРЕПКОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ, РАДОСТИ И УСПЕХОВ В ТВОРЧЕСТВЕ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/6539725.gif[/IMG]

----------


## notka47

*Ирина, поздравляю Вас с Новым годом и Рождеством!!! Спасибо  за ваш прекрасный вкус, за сказку, которую Вы нам дарите! Пусть Новый год будет ярким! Счастья и здоровья!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/6526035.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Vitolda

*Дорогие девочки!
Те, что заходили ко мне в гости, и те, кто когда-нибудь еще заглянет!
С Новым годом вас всех!!!
Пусть он будет мягким во всем - и в погоде, и в событиях, и в отношениях!
Пусть будет добрым! И в словах и в делах!
И, конечно же, пусть будет счастливым!!!
ПРОСТОГО СЧАСТЬЯ всем нам!!!*

----------


## Ледок

*Ирочка!!!*

_С наступающим праздником!_

----------


## Valenta

*Ирочка!* 
Наш добрый, умный и щедрый человек!
Пусть Бог хранит тебя и днём и ночью, пусть ангел будет всегда рядом, а вера не покинет никогда! Желаю терпения, безграничного счастья во всём, крепкого здоровья, успехов и удачи в каждом задуманном деле, благополучия и достатка! Иисус Христос всегда с нами! *С Рождеством!!!*

----------


## Anisoara

*Ирина, с Новым годом и Рождеством!!!*

Анимации

----------


## mochalova19

Ириночка,с Сочельником!
[IMG]http://*********ru/6521573.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Олюр

*Ирина!
Снова на Землю приходит пора
Нового года и Рождества –
Время свершения чаяний тайных
Время для радости и волшебства!

Вам я желаю только добра,
Чтобы судьба благосклонной была,
Новых свершений и новых мечтаний,
Счастья здоровья, любви и тепла.
С Рождеством!!!
 Спасибо за талант и светлую голову!*

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, поздравляю Вас с великим праздником.
Христос рождается сегодня
И в светлый праздник рождества
Желаю чтоб был дух приподнят
Всегда на грани торжества.
Здоровья крепкого - стального
И мира дому на века,
Красивой жизни много-много,
Пусть божья Вас хранит рука.*

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! Наша добрая волшебница! От всей души поздравляю Вас с новогодними праздниками!* 

*Невероятного везения,
Любви, добра и вдохновения
Желаю вам я в Рождество –
Святое это торжество,
Что нас сегодня посещает,
И счастье каждому несет,
Любви огромной вам желаю,
И пусть всегда удача ждет!
*

[IMG]http://*********ru/6544953.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatjan60

ИРИНА!!!
С Рождеством Вас поздравляю!
И конечно же желаю:
Вьюга пусть на целый год,
Вам здоровья наметет.
Ветер выдует все хвори,
На холодное подворье.
Снег пусть искрами кружится,
Чтоб светлели ваши лица.
 Пусть одна из ярких звезд,
Даст талантам вашим рост,
Вашу мысль поднимет ввысь!
Пусть друзья украсят жизнь!

----------


## Lena-marsel2010

Ирина Борисовна, от  всего  сердца  поздравляю  Вас  с наступающим  РОЖДЕСТВОМ !!!

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Поздравляю вас с Рождеством Христовым!
Рождество как маг, волшебник,
И драгоценный талисман.
Здоровья, бодрости и веселья,
И счастье пусть подарит Вам.
_

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка!
С Новым годом и Рождеством!
Ночь святая у порога, счастье входит в каждый дом!
Станем чище. Ближе к Богу перед встречей с Рождеством!
Прикоснемся сердцем к чуду! Помолчим… К чему слова?
Мир в душе и радость всюду в светлый праздник Рождества!*

----------


## Ketvik

Ирина,  с праздником!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/6305989.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ледок

*Ирочка!!!*

----------


## Ketvik

[IMG]http://*********net/6295333.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ледок

_С праздником !_

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! С праздником Вас поздравляю!*

*Последний праздник января,
Крещение святое,
Журчит целебная вода
В квартире, в речке в море,

Она несет с собой добро,
И гонит прочь ненастья,
Желаю, чтобы повезло,
Сопутствовало счастье.*

[IMG]http://*********su/4777243.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ttanya

_ Ирина! От всей души
_

----------


## mochalova19

Ириночка,прошу прощения в это Прощённое Воскресение!
[IMG]http://*********su/5116277.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, я рада приветствовать МАСТЕРА, в своем деле. Очень много короткометражных фильмов создано Вами. Для меня Ваши работы это именно кинофильмы со своим сюжетом. Не один фильм не оставит равнодушным человека. Сколько красок Вы используете, для создания своего сюжета. Благодаря Вам  я то смеюсь, то не могу отвести взор от увиденного,а то и плачу. Все Ваши клипы используются в работе. Ребятишки до безумия любят Ваши ритмяшки. СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!!*

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! С праздником!

С Масленицей поздравляем
Встретить праздник приглашаем:
Все заботы вы отбросьте,
Ждем сегодня мы вас в гости!
Угостим вас пышками,
И блинами пышными,
Февралю рукой помашем,
Марту вместе "здравствуй" скажем.*

[IMG]http://*********su/5167116.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Виноград

Уважаемая Ирина, поздравляю Вас с первым праздником Весны -8 марта! От души желаю весеннего настроения, цветов, улыбок, радости и творческого вдохновения. С праздником! Спасибо за Ваш труд!

----------


## Ketvik

*Ирина, примите поздравления!!! Спасибо за творчество и любовь к окружающим Вас друзьям!!!* 
[IMG]http://*********net/6437122.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Алена43

*Прекрасный день 8 марта,
Когда сверкает все кругом,
И разрешите вас поздравить
С Международным женским днем!
Здоровья, счастья пожелать Вам,
Чтоб не старели никогда,
Чтоб всегда Вы процветали
Во имя счастья и добра.

С праздником, Ирочка!!!*
[IMG]http://*********su/5281422.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ледок

_Ирочка!!!_

_С праздником!_

----------


## Valenta

В шкатулочку кладу своё я Поздравленье,
Здоровья, *Ирочка,* тебе, сил, вдохновенья!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/5290671m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Ирина Борисовна! От всей души поздравляю с праздником!
Пусть будет тепло и солнечно в душе!!!!!!
http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img909/7425/ykrLko.jpg

----------


## faina

Ирина! С весной Вас!

----------


## MarinaMi

_Дорогая Ириша!

Пусть свежие весенние ветры наполнят сердце радостью и вдохновением. Будь здорова и счастлива. С НОВОЙ ВЕСНОЙ!_

[IMG]http://*********su/5286631.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina Sirin

*ИРИНОЧКА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВЕСНЫ!!!*

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! От всей души поздравляю Вас с первым весенним праздником!
_

----------


## mochalova19

Ириночка,с праздником!!!Здоровья,добра,тепла!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/5293685.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Алена43

*Ириночка! С праздником Вас! С днем смеха и радости!!! Пусть в Вашей жизни будут только улыбки, цветы и много-много творческих идей! 
*
[img]http://*********net/6569889.gif[/img]

----------


## sveta38

Ирина, примите поздравление с Вербным Воскресеньем!!!
*Пусть хранит Господь
Вас от всех невзгод!
Радости, веселья! –
С Вербным воскресеньем!*
 [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## НСА

[img]http://*********net/6641984.gif[/img]

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! С праздником!!! Здоровья, успехов и море новых идей!!!*
[img]http://*********net/6625620.gif[/img]

----------


## Ketvik

*Ирина, прими от всей души поздравление!*
[img]http://*********net/6677641.jpg[/img]

----------


## mochalova19

Ириночка, с праздником!!!
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6647940.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! 
_

----------


## НСА

Ирина, с праздником! 
[img]http://*********net/6716567m.jpg[/img]

----------


## катя 98

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## m-diana-2007

[IMG][img]http://*********net/6713555.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Лариса12



----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Поздравляю Вас с праздником, Светлым Христовым Воскресеньем!
_

----------


## mochalova19

Ирина, с праздником светлой Пасхи! Христос воскресе!
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6695163.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Татьяна Юрьевна

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ketvik

*Ирина,  с праздником!*
[img]http://*********net/6731805.jpg[/img]

----------


## Виноград

Ирина, от чистого сердца примите поздравления со Светлым Христовым Воскресением! Бог вам в помощь!

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! С праздником!!!
Родные, близкие, друзья!
Всех с Пасхой поздравляю я!
Желаю добрых, славных дел,
Сердца чтоб праздник обогрел!
Чтоб мир и лад пришли в дома
И не кружила серость, кутерьма.
И новостей ждать лишь благих,
Не знать ни бед, ни зол иных!*
[img]http://*********net/6706235.gif[/img]

----------


## Valenta

Ирина, наш философ, наш эстет,
И всеми признанный интеллигент!
Сегодня круглый День рожденья твой,
И мы, конечно, все с тобой!
Пусть виртуальное застолье будет шумным,
Найдётся место шуткам здесь и разговорам умным!
Всё-всё, что пожелают в этот день, исполнится!
А круг друзей пусть ежегодно полнится!!! 
Здоровье чтоб тебя от дел не отвлекало,
Чтоб про финансы ты совсем не вспоминала!
Чтоб сердце не болело за детей,
А голова кружилась только от  идей!!!
Чтоб было время их осуществить,
И с удовольствием творить, творить, творить…
Чтоб только в радости, достатке,
Жила ты, Ира, сладко-сладко!

*P/S:*
На форуме тебя сегодня не видать,
Заранее, похоже, начала ты отмечать. :Derisive:  :flower:  :br:

----------


## aichka

*Милая Ирочка!*
*
Апрельский день поет твоё рожденье,
Пусть для тебя сулит он возрожденье
Мечты, любви, успехов и везенья,
Ведь на заре Весны твой день рожденья!

Так будь же счастлива, и радостно живи,
И не считай прошедшие все дни,
Всё лучшее- оно ведь впереди,
И музыка, и песни ребятни…

И главное уменье - увлеченье-
В картинах- части сердца воплощенье!
Твои работы, фильмы- удивленье
Тебе дано чудесное уменье!

Пусть радуют они тебя и нас,
Так трудно уложиться в пару фраз…
Твои работы смотришь – и не дышишь…
Как будто кистью ты картины пишешь…
Соединяешь образ ты и звуки
Гармонию плетут душа и руки…

Пусть дети радуют тебя всегда –
И в детском садике, а уж твоя семья
Подарит пусть тебе детей-
Побольше внуков, поскорей!

И сыновья, и дочка лишь на взлете
Пусть будут счастливы они в своём полете,
А будут счастливы они- тебе отрада,
Пусть жизни ниточка течет- как надо!

Здорова будь, не замечай преград,
Ведь планов громодьё и звездопад!
Пусть вдохновение тебя не покидает,
И россыпью идей и мыслей осеняет!

Ты самый добрый человек на свете,
Мы тянемся к тебе- как будто  дети,
И твой совет, и помощь, и рука,
Всегда близка, хотя и далека..

Желаю солнышка тебе в судьбе, 
Чтоб рядом был лишь тот, кто по душе!
Горжусь я тем, что мы с тобой друзья!
Ну, с Днём рожденья, милая моя!*

[img]http://*********ru/6850589.gif[/img]

----------


## MarinaMi

[img]http://*********ru/6864939.jpg[/img]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Иришечка, дорогая, поздравляю тебя с Днём рождения!
Здоровья, счастья, мира, творческого вдохновения и удачи во всём!

Пусть желанья исполнятся вскоре, 
Будут близкие рядом всегда, 
Будет радости целое море, 
Будут светлыми дни и года!*

[img]http://*********net/6767749.gif[/img]

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! От всей души поздравляю Вас с Днём рожденья!
_

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, от всей души поздравляю Вас с Днем рождения!!!!*

----------


## olga kh

*Иришечка-Апрелечка!!! С прекрасной, новой датой!
Любимой будь, и будь добра, счастливой будь всегда ты!)))
Прости за этот каламбур... Здоровья я желаю!
И радостно живи всегда, ничуть не уставая!!!
Люблю, целую и горжусь, что здесь с тобой сдружилась!..
Сегодня ты в кругу семьи - все КЛАССНО получилось!!!
Сюрприз Валюшин для тебя, конечно, просто ЧУДО!!!
Общайтесь вместе - мы за вас все радоваться будем!!!*
[img]http://*********ru/6863984.jpg[/img]

----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка! Поздравляю тебя с юбилеем! Будь здорова! Будь счастлива! Будь любима! Пусть твой уникальный талант радует всех нас долгие-долгие годы. Восхищаюсь тобой!*

[img]http://*********su/5591339.jpg[/img]

----------


## зулико

*Ирина, от всей души поздравляю с юбилеем! Все самые наилучшие пожелания - Вам!
*
[img]http://*********ru/6816561.jpg[/img]

----------


## Vitolda

*ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем, поздравившим меня с Днем Рождения!!!
Очень приятно чувствовать ваше дружеское внимание, доброе отношение и тепло искренних пожеланий!
СПАСИБО!!!*
[img]http://*********ru/6836058.jpg[/img]

----------


## Irina Sirin

_Ирина, от всей души поздравляю тебя с юбилеем! 
Желаю здоровья тебе и всем твоим близким, 
 и творческих побед!_

----------


## Олюр

_С днём рождения, Ирина! Пусть день рождения длится долго! )))  
Желаю всего-всего, самого-самого, лучшего-лучшего, доброго-доброго...
Здоровья, счастья, удачи и долголетия!!!_

----------


## Алена43

*Иришенька! Поздравляю Вас с праздником Весны и с юбилеем!!! (Думаю, что лучше поздравить позже, чем никогда!)*
[img]http://*********ru/7010441.gif[/img]

----------


## Valenta

> *Диплом победителя* Конкурса "Тебе, Великая страна! Тебе, Великая Победа!" в номинация "ИКТ в образовании": "Победная весна сорок пятого", автор - *Ирина Борисовна Баринова*, музыкальный руководитель филиала №2 МБДОУ детский сад №109 города Пензы.


*Ирина,* это, как само собой,
Что в Победителях читаю ролик твой!
"Минута Славы" здесь уже прошла,
Теперь награда там тебя нашла!!!
*ПОЗД-РАВ-ЛЯ-Ю!!!*

----------


## aichka

> Цитата Сообщение от МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ САД
> Диплом победителя Конкурса "Тебе, Великая страна! Тебе, Великая Победа!" в номинация "ИКТ в образовании": "Победная весна сорок пятого", автор - Ирина Борисовна Баринова, музыкальный руководитель филиала №2 МБДОУ детский сад №109 города Пензы.


*
ИРОЧКА!

Нету равных тебе в мастерстве,
Потому и ПОБЕДА- ТЕБЕ!
Фильм Победы- ПОБЕДУ принёс!
Фейерверк запускаем- до звёзд!

Поздравляем - Ура! Так держать!
Не устанем тебя поздравлять!
Много будет побед и наград,
Ведь все фильмы твои- это клад!

Поздравляем! 
Иначе и быть не могло!
Лишь к Победе могло привести Мастерство!*

[img]http://*********ru/6977100.jpg[/img]

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Поздравляю Вас с заслуженной победой в конкурсе "Тебе, Великая страна! Тебе, Великая Победа!"   Желаю Вам новых творческих свершений и побед!
_

----------


## laks_arina

> Диплом победителя Конкурса "Тебе, Великая страна! Тебе, Великая Победа!"


*Ирочка! Искренне поздравляю! Твои работы безукоризненны! Любую можно на конкурс выставлять - и победить! Спасибо за труд, Ириша!
*

----------


## Дюймовочка

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! Это заслуженная победа!

----------


## mochalova19

Ириночка, с Днём России!
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6910548.gif[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! С праздником!!!
День России тихо в двери к вам стучится –
На порог скорей его впустите.
Пусть страна родная солнцем озарится,
Ну а вы всегда в гармонии живите!*

[img]http://*********ru/7323655.gif[/img]

----------


## Ледок

_ИРОЧКА!!!_


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ладога

*Ирина! поздравляю Вас с началом нового учебного года!*

----------


## olga kh

*Ириша, с сентябрем тебя, с Днем знаний!!!
Пусть я (что тут скрывать?))) "подопоздала")))
Успехов в творчестве, пускай "творится" в радость!
Прекрасного и доброго НАЧАЛА!!!
* 
[img]http://*********su/6147102.gif[/img]

----------


## Ледок

_Ирочка!
_
_С праздником!_

----------


## гномик

Ирочка, С праздником , с Днем дошкольника!!!
[img]http://*********ru/7914910.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ладога

*Ирина! Поздравляю Вас с праздником!*

----------


## Лариса12

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/7909841m.jpg[/img][/IMG]
Дорогая Ирина! От души поздравляю Вас с праздником!

----------


## olga kh

*Ириночка, с нашим профессиональным праздником, хотя тебе можно отмечать свой профессиональный праздник еще несколько раз))) Но раз ты стала "дошкольницей", - от души поздравляю именно сегодня и сейчас!!! Всего тебе самого распрекрасного!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/7909842.jpg[/img]

----------


## EVGESKA

Ирина ! Поздравляю Вас с праздником! 

Успехов , здоровья , удачи в творчестве!

----------


## НСА

Ирочка, с праздником! Творческого вдохновения, послушных деток и благодарных родителей!!!

[img]http://*********net/7386309m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Алена43

*Ириночка! С праздником!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/7902711.jpg[/img]

----------


## mochalova19

Ирина,с наступающим Новым годом!
[img]http://*********net/7568842.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ал-су

Какая же вы талантливая!!Я восхищаюсь вашим творчеством! Спасибо Вам!

----------

Vitolda (30.12.2015)

----------


## faina

Ирина! От души поздравляю Вас со всеми Новогодними праздниками!

----------

Vitolda (30.12.2015)

----------


## Олюр

*Ирина, примите мои искренние поздравления с Новым годом! Здоровья, удачи, счастья!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.12.2015)

----------


## Парина

*Ириша, с Новым годом!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.12.2015)

----------


## восьмушка

Ирина!!! Поздравляю Вас с Новым годом!!!

----------

Vitolda (31.12.2015)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Ирина, с Новым годом! Пусть он принесет только доброе, счастливое и любимое!

 :012:  :020:  :011:

----------

Vitolda (31.12.2015)

----------


## гномик

Ирина, с  наступающим Новым годом! 
[img]http://*********ru/8149605.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (31.12.2015)

----------


## Раисса

Ирочка, с Новым годом! Счастья и здоровья, успехов и удачи во всём!!!

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Здравствуйте, Ирина! Поздравляю с наступившими зимними чудесами! С наступающим РОЖДЕСТВОМ!
 Будьте здоровы и счастливы!* С уважением И.М.
[img]http://*********ru/8248733.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка! Поздравляю с Новым годом!!!*
[img]http://*********ru/8240557m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

[img]http://*********net/7586295.gif[/img]
_Ирина, с НАСТУПИВШИМ!!!! Желаю творческого вдохновения, здоровья и душевного благоденствия!!!_

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2016)

----------


## Ладога

* Ирина! С Новым годом! Пусть он принесёт только радость и счастье!
*

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! С Новым годом!

Минувший год уже простился с нами,
Мороз, и за окошком снег идет,
Мы этим поздравлением стихами
Встречаем наступивший Новый Год!
Хороший год пришел к нам, однозначно,
Во всем победа будет и успех,
Пусть сложится действительно удачно
2016-й для всех!*

[img]http://*********ru/8249788.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2016)

----------


## elen82

Ирочка! С Новым годом!!!
Желаю, чтобы Дед Мороз,
Мешок Вам радости принес,
Второй мешок чтоб был со смехом,
А третий был мешок с успехом!

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2016)

----------


## Лариса12



----------


## MarinaMi

_С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ, Ириша! 

Пусть сбываются самые смелые мечты. 
Здоровья, счастья, удачи!_

[img]http://*********ru/8226259.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Ирочка! 
С Новым годом!!!! 
Пусть этот год принесет новых открытий! Радостных впечатлений! Светлых и чистых отношений!
И - ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (02.01.2016)

----------


## Виноград

Ирина! Поздравляю с Новым Годом!Желаю Вам новых творческих открытий, радости от своей работы, взаимопонимания близких и исполнения желаний!Будьте здоровы!!!

----------

Vitolda (02.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ, кто заглянул в мою Мастерскую в эти праздничные дни, оставил свои поздравления или просто мысленно пожелал хорошего!
ОЧЕНЬ приятно ваше внимание!!!

И я поздравляю ВСЕХ нас с Новым годом!!!
Какая бы не была погода за окном, пусть наши души всегда будут наполнены теплом, сердца - любовью, мысли - добром! 
С радостью и ожиданием хорошего встречать каждый НОВЫЙ ДЕНЬ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/8221175.gif[/IMG]

----------

Tatiana-Lev12 (07.01.2016), Valesy (02.01.2016)

----------


## Valesy

*Ирина, поздравляю Вас с Новым годом!!! 
Всего Вам хорошего, самого лучшего,
Удачи во всём и счастливого случая.
Пусть будут приятными ваши заботы,
Хорошие чувства приносит работа.
Пускай не несет Новый год огорчения,
А только отличного Вам настроения!*

----------

Vitolda (02.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

Иришечка, дорогая моя! Наступил новый год! Пусть всё новое, что принесёт он с собой, будет радовать, по доброму волновать и впечатлять! Крепкого здоровья тебе и больших возможностей!!!
С наступающим Светлым праздником!

----------

aichka (06.01.2016), Vitolda (02.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*С Новым годом - наступившим, исполняющим желания!..
Много мы о чем мечтаем, вот бы знать еще заранее,
Что свершится, и как скоро?.. Только нет, спешить не будем...
И к чему тут разговоры?..Лучше вот что не забудем:
Жить в Любви, с Надеждой, Верой, с благодарностью душевной
За здоровье, за удачи и за труд свой ежедневный,
И за счастье, что в дом вхоже, и за лад у деток наших!..
Это важно - понимаем, что еще, Ириш, тут скажешь?
Пусть же будет все, как будет! Знаем - БУДЕТ ВСЕ ПРЕКРАСНО!!!
Мира, крепкого здоровья! И в душе - погоды ясной!!!
*

[img]http://*********ru/8210428.jpg[/img]

----------

aichka (06.01.2016), Vitolda (07.01.2016)

----------


## восьмушка

Ирина!!! С Рождеством!!!

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

Милая Иришка, с Рождеством!
*
Пусть Рождество тебе приносит

Покой на сердце, жизни радость.

Все то, о чем душа попросит,

Да претворит Господь в реальность!*

[img]http://*********ru/8210303.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2016)

----------


## Озма



----------

Vitolda (07.01.2016)

----------


## гномик

ИРОЧКА, СЧАСТЛИВОГО РОЖДЕСТВА!!!!
Желаю в Праздник Рождества
Побольше в жизни волшебства!
Пусть станет полной чашей дом,
И будет счастье вечно в нём,
В согласии живёт семья,
Не забывают Вас друзья,
Пусть чаще к Вам заходит счастье
И стороной пройдет ненастье.
[img]http://*********ru/8213155.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! С Рождеством!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/8253092.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2016)

----------


## хвостик



----------

Vitolda (07.01.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

> СПАСИБО ВСЕМ, кто заглянул в мою Мастерскую в эти праздничные дни, оставил свои поздравления или просто мысленно пожелал хорошего!
> ОЧЕНЬ приятно ваше внимание!!!


[img]http://*********net/7595179.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2016)

----------


## olia.kostina

Ирина! С Рождеством!
[img]http://*********ru/8238595.jpg[/img]

----------


## Лариса12



----------

Vitolda (07.01.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Ирина, со старым Новым годом!
[img]http://*********net/7575434m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Лариса12



----------


## Алена43

*Иришенька! Поздравляю с праздником!!!
*
[img]http://*********ru/8362995.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, поздравляю с весенними праздниками. Пусть доброта и благодарность окружают тебя всегда! За твою работоспособность, отзывчивость,  огромное, огромное спасибо!!!!! Всех благ, Ирина. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Ирина! Поздравляю с праздником!*

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка!*
[img]http://*********ru/8936846m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2016)

----------


## мадам

*ИРОЧКА!*
[img]http://*********su/7140655m.jpg[/img]
*"Тюльпанов запах, звон капели —
Пусть будет все как Вы хотели.
Подарки, комплименты, радость,
Чтоб счастье чаще в дом стучалось!"*

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2016)

----------


## Натали-наташа



----------

Vitolda (07.03.2016)

----------


## EVGESKA

Ирина! Поздравляю Вас с женским праздником, желаю весеннего настроения!
[img]http://*********ru/8965561.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Поздравляю Вас с Масленицей и с 8 Марта!
_

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Ириночка! С праздником!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/8928703.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2016)

----------


## Лариса12



----------

Vitolda (08.03.2016)

----------


## Oksano4ka76

Ирина ! Поздравляю Вас с праздником Весны!
[img]http://*********ru/8918490m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2016)

----------


## окси 777

Ирина, поздравляю с праздником весны.
http://*********ru/8973776.jpg

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2016)

----------


## ~Марина~

*С праздником, Ириночка!* :Vishenka 33:

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2016)

----------


## Олюр

*Ирина, я к Вам с поздравлениями, наилучшими пожеланиями  и цветами.
 Примите их в дар!*

 :018:  :007:  :007:  :007:  :042:

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Ирина, с праздником 8 марта! Весеннего настроения, радости, улыбок, тепла, благодарных гостей!
Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2016)

----------


## Ледок

_ИРОЧКА!!!_

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Юрьевна

ИРИНА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС!!!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2016)

----------


## Valenta

*ИРОЧКА! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!Искренности, тепла и внимания!!!!*
[img]http://*********ru/8951134m.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Дорогие девочки!!!
Большущее *СПАСИБО* за поздравления и теплые душевные пожелания!!!
Поздравляю и ВСЕХ ВАС с этим праздником - 
самым нежным, ласковым, теплым и ярким днем в году! 
Потому что посвящен он *НАМ* - тонко чувствующим и ярко выглядящим, 
нестандартно думающим и всегда и во всем по-матерински действующим - *ЖЕНЩИНАМ*! 
А еще -  новой, теплой и разноцветной *ВЕСНЕ*! 
Пусть протянет она к нам теплые солнечные лучики, 
а они разбудят энергию жизни и творчества, подарят  здоровье и настроение!!!

*С праздником!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/8933736.jpg[/img]

----------

EVGESKA (12.03.2016), lenik (10.03.2016), olga kh (09.03.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (09.03.2016), ttanya (11.03.2016), мадам (10.03.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Скромный  мой и настоящий друг!
Наша встреча, знаю я – не вдруг…
Потянулись мысли и сердца к Музыке- дороге без конца.

Ты - помощник верный и советчик,
И, пускай,  лишь виртуальны встречи,
Я тебе всем сердцем доверяю, 
И ценю тебя, и уважаю!

Скольким людям щедро помогаешь,
Всё им терпеливо объясняешь,
Ну а мы - сто раз одно и то же: « Нам скачать с YouTube ты поможешь?» 

Все тебе безмерно  благодарны -
Твои фильмы детям так желанны:
Дебюсси, Чайковский и Вивальди –это все для нас и деток ради!
К скольким песням клипы создаешь – загляденье - за душу берешь!


Пример для всех, пример для подражанья, снискала ты  на форуме признанье!

Ты так интеллигентна и  добра,
Воспитана, корректна и щедра,
Твой вкус и мастерство  сражает всех:

Vitolda - имя важное для тех,

Кто  пользуется фильмами твоими
Такими  узнаваемо-родными,
Кто ритмами  детишек увлекает,
В своей работе часто применяет.

Пускай судьба тебя благословит,  
Апрель теплом  порадовать спешит,
И Творчество пускай  не покидает,
Улыбками  детишки пусть  встречают!

Пусть клипы к музыке рождает Вдохновенье,
Удачи, тебе, радости, везенья!

Твори на радость нам - мы очень ждем,
Со вкусом сделанных твоих произведений,
И наша дружба пусть переживет 
Еще так много лет и дней рождений!* :Yes4: 

[img]http://*********ru/9445776.jpg[/img]

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.04.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (20.04.2016), ttanya (20.04.2016), Valenta (20.04.2016), Vitolda (19.04.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Ирочка, дорогая, с Днём рождения!!!*
*Желаю тебе крепкого здоровья, хорошего настроения, 
благоухания любимых цветов, 
жизнерадостных улыбок и счастья, 
творческого вдохновения и благополучия! 
Дни твои пусть будут наполнены красотой, теплом, 
позитивом и вниманием любимых людей. 
Желаю самого прекрасного, что есть в жизни!*

[img]http://*********ru/9492933.jpg[/img]

----------

aichka (20.04.2016), ttanya (20.04.2016), Valenta (20.04.2016), Vitolda (19.04.2016)

----------


## Valenta

Сама весна тебя торопится, Ириночка, поздравить,
И я, пытаясь обогнать её,
Спешу, чтоб добрые слова оставить,
Сегодня в День рожденья твоего!
Пусть в жизни все удачно протекает,
Здоровье не подводит и погода не шалит,
Пусть чаще вдохновенье посещает,
И в сердце музыка всегда звучит!
Пусть клипы новые рождаются,
И планы, планы, планы впереди!
Пусть все вершины быстро покоряются!
Будь счастлива, успешна ты!!!!!
[img]http://*********ru/9470457.jpg[/img]

----------

aichka (20.04.2016), nezabudka-8s (20.04.2016), ttanya (20.04.2016), Vitolda (20.04.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, я с большим удовольствием присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.  С Днём рождения, Ирина. Здоровья, благополучия, удовлетворения от своих творений. А создаешь ты, Ирина, очень, очень, очень яркие работы. Всех благ. С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (20.04.2016), Vitolda (20.04.2016)

----------


## гномик

Дорогая ИРИНА!
Примите  самые искренние поздравления с Днем Рождения!
Желаю  всего самого ПРЕКРАСНОГО
чтобы МЕЧТЫ сбылись, и все сегодняшние пожелания
превратились в реальность!
Пусть судьба  ЛЮБИТ и балует, дарит хороших и преданных ДРУЗЕЙ!
 Всяческих благ, всего, самого доброго и хорошего, счастья и радости в жизни.
[img]http://*********ru/9454959m.jpg[/img]

----------

aichka (20.04.2016), Vitolda (20.04.2016)

----------


## гунька

Ирочка/ и от меня прими поздравления! Здоровья тебе,мира в семье и на работе, творчества, исполнения всех твоих желаний!!!!

----------

aichka (20.04.2016), Vitolda (20.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! От всей души поздравляю Вас с Днём рождения! Желаю Вам счастья, здоровья, тепла, добра, удачи! Вы столько подарили нам прекрасных мгновений  красоты,  так  пусть же судьба Вам дарит только радость и хранит ваш дом от всяких бед!_

----------

aichka (20.04.2016), Vitolda (20.04.2016)

----------


## EVGESKA

Ирина! 
С днем рождения Вас! Удачи, исполнения желаний , хороших друзей!
Много позитива , и солнечных дней!


[img]http://*********ru/9461890m.jpg[/img]

----------

aichka (21.04.2016), Vitolda (21.04.2016)

----------


## MarinaMi

_Милая Ириша!

Тепла и радости в жизни желаю тебе от всего сердца. Будь всегда здорова и счастлива. Пусть Вдохновение и Творчество окрыляют и дарят молодость твоей душе. С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!_

[img]http://*********ru/9437337.jpg[/img]

----------

aichka (21.04.2016), Vitolda (21.04.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Ирочка! От всей души поздравляю с Днем рождения! Всех благ и ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!
СЧАСТЬЯ, УСПЕХОВ, ПОНИМАНИЯ!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/9496748.jpg[/IMG]

----------

aichka (21.04.2016), Vitolda (21.04.2016)

----------


## Lara

*Отправляю в сообщении
Поздравленье с Днем рождения!
Будь счастливой, будь любимой,
И всегда такой красивой!*

----------

aichka (21.04.2016), Vitolda (21.04.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! С днем рождения!!!
Милую, нежную, славную нашу
Я с днем рожденья поздравить спешу.
И пожеланий огромную чашу
Преподнести ей в подарок хочу.

Будь, как цветок, горделива, прекрасна,
Счастлива будь и любима всегда.
Пусть на барометре все будет ясно
И не состарят тебя пусть года.

Удачи, здоровья, везенья, успеха
И долгих лет жизни, тепла и добра.
Улыбок побольше и звонкого смеха
Желаю тебе я во всем и всегда!*

[img]http://*********ru/9475319.gif[/img]

----------

aichka (21.04.2016), Vitolda (21.04.2016)

----------


## Valesy

*С днем рождения, Ирина!*

----------

aichka (21.04.2016), Vitolda (21.04.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

*Ириша! Дорогая! Пусть будет в твоей жизни больше поводов для радости, улыбок, творчества, вдохновения, для счастья, наконец!

Оставайся такой же красивой, молодой, полной сил долгие годы!

Спасибо тебе за отзывчивость и за яркий талант!!! 

С днём рожденья!!!*

[img]http://*********su/7196544.gif[/img]

Не знаю, какие цветы ты любишь, но почему-то хочется подарить именно розы...

----------

Vitolda (21.04.2016)

----------


## мадам

*Ирочка, с самыми добрыми  пожеланиями  в Ваш  День рождения!* 
[img]http://*********ru/9493554m.png[/img]

----------

aichka (21.04.2016), Vitolda (21.04.2016)

----------


## Ледок

*ИРОЧКА!!!  
 С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*


_ПУСТЬ ДОБРЫЕ СЛОВА ПОДАРЯТ ЛЮДИ!
ПУСТЬ,СЛОВНО САМЫЕ ПРЕКРАСНЫЕ ЦВЕТЫ,
СУДЬБА ТАКОЙ ЖЕ ЯРКОЙ И КРАСИВОЙ БУДЕТ,
А В НЕЙ ВСЕГДА СЧАСТЛИВОЙ БУДЕШЬ ТЫ!_

----------

Vitolda (21.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*Милая Ириша, позволь мне продлить твой праздник сегодня) Не сердись, что не заглянула в твой день в эту драгоценную  "шкатулочку")) А сегодня еще и Вербное воскресенье, так что у меня пожеланий добра и счастья больше вдвойне!
А я несказанно счастлива, что знаю тебя и что - рядышком, хотя, на самом деле, далеко-далеко от твоей родной Пензы. Но ведь вот так случилось, сложилось, что ты стала человеком очень близким! Ты и Учитель мудрый, и советчик, и отДушинка, ты, как сестра, с которой можно обсудить любую жизненную ситуацию...И так радостно всегда забегать в твой "дом", потому что ты еще и щедрая хозяйка - всегда знаешь, чем занять и удивить гостей, никогда не отпустишь нас без подарочков. Я желаю СЧАСТЬЯ тебе, милая, и твоим детям! Пусть все складывается удачно в их жизни, чтобы твоя от этого наполнялась еще большим светом и теплом!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/9482990.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (24.04.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Ириночка, с Праздником!
[img]http://*********ru/9473785.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (24.04.2016)

----------


## Натали-наташа



----------

Vitolda (24.04.2016)

----------


## гномик

Ирина, с праздником!!!!
[img]http://*********ru/9456145.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (24.04.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! Поздравляю с Вербным воскресеньем!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/9457193.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (24.04.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Ирина! С праздником!*

----------

Vitolda (24.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Поздравляю-_

----------

Vitolda (24.04.2016)

----------


## Лариса12



----------

Vitolda (01.05.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Ирочка! Милая!
Поздравляю с ПРАЗДНИКОМ СВЕТЛОЙ ПАСХИ!!!
Христос Воскресе!!!
Мира!
Добра! 
Счастья!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/9601477.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (01.05.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*ИРИНА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (01.05.2016)

----------


## гномик

ИРИНА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!
[img]http://*********ru/9569748.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.05.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Ирина, с Праздником!
[img]http://*********ru/9568749.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.05.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! С праздником Пасхи Вас поздравляю! Всех благ земных Вам я желаю!_

----------

Vitolda (01.05.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен



----------

Vitolda (01.05.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Иришенька! С праздником!!!
В день Христова Воскресенья
Пусть придет в ваш дом веселье,
Запах свежих куличей,
Звон церковный, смех детей.
За широким пусть столом
Встретит всех гостей ваш дом.
Благодать сойдет с небес.
С Пасхой вас! Христос Воскрес!*

[img]http://*********ru/9607462.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.05.2016)

----------


## Натали-наташа



----------

Vitolda (01.05.2016)

----------


## mishel61

*Ирина, с праздником Светлой Пасхи!* 
[img]http://*********ru/9598291.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (02.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Весь конец апреля принимала в этой теме гостей со словами поздравлений! 
Сначала с днем рождения, потом с вербным воскресеньем и пасхой... 
Сама же, как хозяйка негостеприимная с ответным словом задержалась...

*БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО* всем моим гостям за сердечные поздравления и добрые пожелания!!!
Поздравляю и я вас со светлыми пасхальными днями!!!
Пусть в душе у вас будет свет, тепло, добро, радость и гармония!!!

[img]http://*********ru/9604289.jpg[/img]

----------


## Парина

Ириша, поздравляю тебя

----------

Vitolda (02.05.2016)

----------


## восьмушка



----------

Vitolda (08.05.2016)

----------


## EVGESKA

Ирина! С праздником! С днем Победы!

[img]http://*********ru/9647133.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (08.05.2016)

----------


## Ледок

_Ирочка! С праздником!_

----------

Vitolda (08.05.2016)

----------


## Натали-наташа

Ирочка,с праздником!

----------

Vitolda (09.05.2016)

----------


## гномик

Ирина! С  праздником, с ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ!
Чистого неба над головой, мира во всем мире, тепла, любви, благополучия!

[img]http://*********ru/9684877m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! С праздником!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/9664404m.png[/img]

----------

Vitolda (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Ирина, с праздником!

----------

Vitolda (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ладога

* Ирина! С праздником!*

----------

Vitolda (09.05.2016)

----------


## эллона

Ирина! Поздравляю со светлым православным праздником — Троицей!
[img]http://*********ru/10159297.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (19.06.2016)

----------


## Olyashka

Сердечно поздравляю с Праздником Троицы и Святого Духа!!! [IMG]http://*********ru/10168214.gif[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (20.06.2016)

----------


## elka

Ирина! Спасибо за Ваши прекрасные видеоклипы, которые всегда украшают наши праздники!Спасибо за Ваши ритмические оркестры, которые очень любят наши дети!
С Днем Знаний! Творческих успехов и крепкого здоровья!

----------

Vitolda (01.09.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка, с праздником!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/11194084.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (02.09.2016)

----------


## Олюр

*С Днем дошкольного работника, Ирочка!
Здоровья, счастья, удачи, успехов!*

 :007:

----------

aichka (27.09.2016), Vitolda (26.09.2016)

----------


## Tania-112a

Дорогая, Ирина! С днем дошкольного работника!!!!Всех вам благ!!!!

----------

Vitolda (27.09.2016)

----------


## эллона

Уважаемая Ирина!!!!! Поздравляю с днем дошкольного работника!!!!!

Ваш труд благороден, в почете всегда.
Счастливыми будут пусть ваши года.
И детский, заливистый, радостный смех
Пускай вам приносит удачу, успех.
[img]http://*********ru/11555601.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (28.09.2016)

----------


## гномик

Ирочка, с праздником!!!
[img]http://*********ru/11564817.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (28.09.2016)

----------


## Ольга2011

[IMG]http://*********ru/11596618.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (28.09.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*Милая Ириночка, поздравляю тебя с нашими профессиональными праздниками (их так много в осеннем календаре!) Обожаю твое творчество и надеюсь не раз еще встретиться с изумительными работами по слушанию и пению. И, конечно, с огромным нетерпением ожидаю новые "ритмяшки"! Пусть только здоровье не подводит и дает возможность тебе радовать нас и наших воспитанников новыми работами, хотя ты и так щедро "обогатила" нас своими чудесными подарками. Спасибо тебе, Ириша, ты настоящий МАСТЕР своего дела!!!!*

----------

aichka (01.10.2016), Vitolda (01.10.2016)

----------


## эллона

[img]http://*********ru/11661221.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.10.2016)

----------


## Олюр

_Ирочка, с победой в конкурсе!_

*ВИДЕОКЛИПЫ НА ДЕТСКИЕ ПЕСНИ 
(Общее кол-во: 19 номеров)* 

*III МЕСТО*

161). Рег.№ 72. "Сказка" 168,5 баллов
Создатель клипа: Баринова Ирина Борисовна г.Пенза, филиал №2 "Кроха" МБДОУ детский сад №109 города Пензы
Исполнитель: детская студия "Дельфин"

 :007:  :007:  :007:

----------

olga kh (02.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Ирочка!
Поздравляю с Победой!!!
Творчества и неиссякаемой фантазии!!!!!!*

----------

olga kh (02.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016)

----------


## эллона

Уважаемая Ирина! Дальнейших творческих побед и конечно, удачи!!!

[img]http://*********ru/11634476m.jpg[/img]

----------

olga kh (02.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*Ириша, милая! Поздравляю с ПОБЕДОЙ!!!!! Ты УМНИЦА с огромнейших букв!!! Все правильно и замечательно!!! Продолжай творить на радость всем, и пусть будут новые победы и награды! Уррраааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (03.10.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, поздравляю тебя с победой. Будем с нетерпением ждать твои новые работы. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (03.10.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! Поздравляю с победой!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/11682217m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (03.10.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Ириночка! Поздравляю с Днем матери!!!

Хочу пожелать вам здоровья и мира,
Вложить в поздравление немного тепла.
Пусть ценят вас дети, пусть множатся силы,
Пусть жизнь ваша будет легка и светла.*

----------

Vitolda (27.11.2016)

----------


## EVGESKA

Ирина! Поздравляю Вас с праздником!
С Днем Матери!
Здоровья, счастья, благополучия!

----------

Vitolda (27.11.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Милая Ирочка!

С Новым годом!

Творческого вдохновения, здоровья, душевной гармонии и счастья!*

----------

Vitolda (31.12.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Ириночка, с Новым годом! Спасибо за твои прекрасные работы! 
[img]http://*********net/8727301.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

*Ирина! С Новым годом!*

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, с Новым годом!!!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Ирочка-Иришенька!
Поздравляю с Новым годом!!!
Счастья и здоровья!
И пусть новогодний петушок принесет в клювике золотое зернышко, которое исполнит все мечты!*

[IMG]http://*********net/8761092.gif[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## Парина

*Ириша, поздравляю тебя с Новым годом!*

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2017), Олюр (01.01.2017)

----------


## Ketvik

*Ирина, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с НАСТУПИВШИМ!*
[img]http://*********net/8777514.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## Oksano4ka76

Ирина! Поздравляю вас с Новым годом! В наступившем году желаю - пачку нервов, упаковку терпения, хронического здоровья, неизлечимого счастья и вечно толстого кошелька!!!

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## solnet

*Ирина!!!! Поздравляю с праздником, с Новым Годом!!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/12559464m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина!_

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## смоляночка

Ирина! С Новым годом!

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## Irina Sirin

*ИРИНУШКА, С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!
Здоровья, удачи и вдохновения!!!*

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## Valenta

Дорогая Ирочка! 
[img]http://*********ru/12564363m.jpg[/img]
Пусть в этом году всё плохое сотрется,
Как ластик стирает ненужный нам штрих!
А самое лучшее пусть улыбнется,
И ярким пусть будет в году каждый миг!

----------

Vitolda (02.01.2017)

----------


## Виноград

Ирина, с Новым Годом! Здоровья, вдохновения, исполнения желаний!

----------

Vitolda (02.01.2017)

----------


## Petavla

Ирина, с Новым годом!
Творческих идей, новых проектов и всего самого наилучшего!
Огромное спасибо за "ритмяшки"! Они бесподобны!

----------

Vitolda (03.01.2017)

----------


## восьмушка

Ирочка! С Новым 2017 годом!!!

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2017)

----------


## мадам

*Ирочка, от всей души* [img]http://*********su/7553916m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2017)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, в этот волшебный праздник, только всего доброго.*

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2017)

----------


## galy-a



----------

Vitolda (07.01.2017)

----------


## olga kh

*Ирочка, поздравляю от всей души с наступившим Новым годом, наступающим Рождеством!!! Самого доброго и радостного желаю в эти волшебные чудесные праздничные дни! Пусть исполняются самые заветные желания, света, мира и покоя в душе!!! Все замечательно и хорошо!!!*

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2017)

----------


## Олюр

_Ирина! С Рождеством Христовым!
Веры, Надежды, Любви, Добра!_

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Ирочка! Волшебница наша!!
Поздравляю с Рождеством!
Тепла! Радости! Здоровья!!
*

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2017)

----------


## EVGESKA

Ирина! Поздравляю Вас с Рождеством!

[img]http://*********net/8801677.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2017)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Уважаемая Ирина! Поздравляю с Новым годом и Рождеством Христовым! Пусть вся Ваша жизнь будет яркой и насыщенной как всё Ваше творчество! Всего самого тёплого, светлого и доброго в новом году!

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2017)

----------


## faina

Ирина! От души поздравляю с праздником весны!

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2017)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Ирина, поздравляю вас с праздником 8 марта! Счастья, тепла, любви и добра! Спасибо вам!

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2017)

----------


## Парина

*Ириша, поздравляю тебя с праздником!*

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2017)

----------


## Лариса12

Дорогая Ирина! С праздником!

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2017)

----------


## мадам

*Ирочка, с праздником!*[img]http://*********su/7631116m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2017)

----------


## galy-a



----------

Vitolda (07.03.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

*Ириночка, поздравляю с Днём 8 Марта!!!*
[img]http://*********net/8994343.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2017)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Поздравляю Вас с первым весенним праздником!
_

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2017)

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка! С праздником!!!*
[img]http://*********net/9015844m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2017)

----------


## vishulaev



----------

Vitolda (08.03.2017)

----------


## восьмушка

Уважаемая Ирина! С праздником 8 Марта!

Пусть первый подснежник
Подарит Вам нежность! 
Весеннее солнце подарит тепло! 
А мартовский ветер подарит надежду, 
И счастье, и радость, и только добро!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2017)

----------


## Татиана 65

*Ирина!*

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2017)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/13158011.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2017)

----------


## Елабужанка

[img]http://*********ru/13226414.gif[/img]
С   праздником  нашим!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Ирочка! Вот и подошел к концу этот чудесный, весенний день!
Но пусть не заканчивается свет в глазах, тепло в душе!!!
Будьте счастливы!*

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2017)

----------


## Олюр

*Ирочка, с праздником!
Мира, счастья, радости, воплощения всех планов!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/13154878m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2017)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12



----------

Vitolda (08.03.2017)

----------


## НСА

Ирочка, поздравляю вас с праздником! Пусть больше улыбок и радости подарит весна!

[img]http://*********ru/13208937m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (09.03.2017)

----------


## Лариса12

Дорогая Ирина, поздравляю с праздником!

----------

Vitolda (17.04.2017)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Поздравляю 
Вас с праздником! Мира,счастья, добра!i-1.jpg

----------

Vitolda (17.04.2017)

----------


## nastiabar

Ирина!!! Со Светлой Пасхой!!!
Светлое Христово воскресение - это праздник человеколюбия, когда мы забываем об ожесточении в наших душах. Так возрадуемся светлым чувствам, которые пробуждаются в нас. Будем в этот день полны веселья, надежды и воистину христианской любви. Христос воскресе!

----------

Vitolda (17.04.2017)

----------


## Valenta

*ИРОЧКА!*
[img]http://*********ru/13622861m.gif[/img]
С приятных сюрпризов пусть День твой начнётся!
И солнце с небес широко улыбнётся!
Ещё пожелаю, конечно, тебе,
Здоровья и ясной погоды в судьбе.
Пусть радуют дети твои и работа,
И только приятными будут заботы!
И, может, не к месту…. Желаю достатка,
Чтоб елось, пилось и спалось тебе сладко!
Чтоб новые игры и клипы с душой,
Чтоб в мыслях порядок и в сердце покой!
 :br:

----------

aichka (19.04.2017), olga kh (19.04.2017), Vitolda (19.04.2017), Людмилая (20.04.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Самой милой  и доброй!
Самой умной  и приветливой!
Самой отзывчивой и терпеливой!
Самой музыкальной и интеллигентной!

Мои поздравления с Днем Рождения! 

Пусть будет здоровье – чтобы были силы  радовать всех нас общением и новыми шедеврами;

Пусть будет вдохновение, чтобы их создавать;

Пусть будет счастье в доме, чтобы было откуда черпать это вдохновение;

И пусть будут здоровы и счастливы дети – тогда уж точно – будут силы творить, любить, созидать!

Ты - самая лучшая!*

----------

olga kh (19.04.2017), ttanya (21.04.2017), Valenta (20.04.2017), Vitolda (19.04.2017)

----------


## olga kh

*Завтра снова работа с утра...Я сегодня к тебе с поздравлением, 
Ничего, что еще не пора? Что еще не настал день рождения...
Я за Ларочкой следом стучусь - мы одними тропинками ходим)))
"Каравай" с ней дуэтом споем, от души вместе "похороводим")))
Ира-Ирочка, добрый наш друг, так с тобою легко и надежно,
Мы сдружились совсем не вдруг, тут процесс очень тонкий и сложный)))
И сейчас (пусть не рядом совсем) - обниму тебя крепко... Можно?..
Пожелаю тебе того, чем хотела б ты жизнь наполнить!..
Все прекрасно! Все так хорошо! 
Остается лишь малость - исполнить)
Будь здоровенькой! Просто - БУДЬ! -
И на Форуме, и в жизни "личной"))
Улыбаться с утра - не забудь, 
чтобы дальше все было ОТЛИЧнО!!!*

[img]http://*********net/9202802.gif[/img]  

*А пока я писала - настал))) Вот  и Аллочка в дверь постучалась))
И опять так сказала она, что в ответ покивать осталось)))*

----------

aichka (20.04.2017), laks_arina (20.04.2017), ttanya (21.04.2017), Valenta (20.04.2017), Vitolda (19.04.2017), Людмилая (20.04.2017)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

*ИРИНА! 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!
ТВОРЧЕСКОГО ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ!!!! КРЕПКОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!! СЧАСТЬЯ!!!!!*

[img]http://*********net/9213837m.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## лариса61

Дорога Ирина! С днём рождения! Желаем Вам  уютной атмосферы в доме, любви и теплоты в отношениях, уважения и доверия в коллективе, счастливых и радостных лет жизни!

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Людмилая

*Ириночка, от всей души поздравляю С Днем Рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Татиана 65

*Ирина! Поздравляю с днем рождения! Пусть счастье сопровождает вас на каждом шагу, здоровье оберегает при любых обстоятельствах, пусть удача и везение станут вашими надежными спутниками по жизни. Желаю вдохновения во всём, позитивного настроения и исполнения всех планов.
*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Дорогая Ирочка! Поздравляю с Днём рождения! Пусть тихая и нежная музыка всегда звучит в твоей душе, а ей аккомпанируют колокольчики детского смеха и добрые голоса родных и друзей! Живи счастливо, береги здоровье, люби и будь любима!*

[img]http://*********ru/13648285.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## гунька

*Ирочка, с днем рождения! пусть сбываются все твои мечты! Здоровья тебе, радости, мира и добра! Будь самой любимой и самой счастливой!*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Маргошик68

*Ирочка, с Днём рождения! Что можно пожелать творческому человеку, конечно же успехов в его творчестве! А ещё много-много счастья, любви, мира, благополучия! Здоровье крепкое не помешает, оно в жизни просто необходимо! Пусть рядом будут всегда верные друзья и любящие тебя люди!*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Lara

[img]http://*********ru/13666730.gif[/img]

*Ирина! С днем рождения! 
Пусть твоя жизнь будет красивой и яркой, как весна, солнечной и теплой, как лето. 
Пусть будет далеко до осени, а снежные метели никогда не проникают в душу!
*

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.04.2017), ttanya (21.04.2017), Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## эллона

Ирочка! Поздравляю с Днём рождения!
Вдохновение — конёк ваш главный,
Я его и пожелаю вам,
Чтобы ваш талант неординарный
Расцветал букетом по утрам!

Пожелаю Музу в виде гостьи,
Пожелаю верить и любить,
Пожелаю даже каплю злости —
С нею легче истинно творить!
8914667.jpg

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

*Дорогая Ирина! С Днём Рождения!!!!* Желаю радости и вдохновения! Всего самого-самого доброго!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## гномик

Ирина, с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!
[img]http://*********ru/13633971m.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Травка

*Иринушка, прими и мои поздравления! И пожелания - самые наилучшие, от всей души и сердца!*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

*Ирочка, с Днём рождения!*


[img]http://*********net/9222038.gif[/img] 

*Желаю, чтобы глаза твои всегда светились от счастья, а жизнь была наполнена позитивом, любовью, хорошим настроением. Желаю, чтобы твои любимые, родные люди всегда были рядом с тобой, ценили и оберегали тебя. Пусть твой дом будет полной чашей, а твои желания исполняются, лишь только ты подумаешь о них. Всего тебе светлого и доброго. 
*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## notka75

Ирина! С Днем рождения! Пусть все в жизни только радует, доставляет удовольствие и вдохновляет на творчество!

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## laks_arina

*Ириша, дорогая! От всей души - поздравляю!!! Восхищаюсь тобой - твой талант многогранен, твоя отзывчивость безотказна, твоя эрудированность поразительна! А ещё - ты очень симпатичный и милый человечек, и большой авторитет для нас!!! Счастья тебе! С днём рожденья!*

[img]http://*********net/9203628.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Valesy

*Ирина, С днем рождения! Радости, счастья, удачи и вдохновения бесконечного!*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Karamel

*Иришенька дорогая, с днём рождения!Творческого вдохновения, полёта фантазии, свершения задуманного.*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Олюр

_Ирина! С днём рождения!
Счастья, радости, успехов, благополучия!_

*[img]http://*********ru/13691373m.jpg[/img]*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Ледок

_Незримо проходят часы и минуты,
И ангел опять на пороге твоём.
Хочу от души я поздравить, ИРИНА,
Тебя с этим важным и радостным днём!_



_В добрый праздник пожеланий много:
Радости, удачи, долгих лет!
Путешествий и открытий новых,
Ярких достижений и побед!

Интересных дел, надежной дружбы,
Бодрости, здоровья, крепких сил!
Чтобы всё, что в жизни этой нужно,
Каждый день с собою приносил!_

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

*Ирочка, с Днём рождения! Счастья, здоровья, удачи, вдохновения!
*
[img]http://*********net/9231266.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Парина

*Ирочка, поздравляю тебя с днём рождения! Желаю крепкого здоровья, радости, веселья, достатка и крепкого здоровья тебе и всем родным и близким. А еще множества улыбок, уверенности в завтрашнем дне, успеха и огромного, необъятного, ежедневного и качественного женского счастья!*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка, с днем рождения!!! 

Красавица наша, тебя поздравляю,
Желаю удачи, любви, теплоты,
Весенних улыбок и солнца желаю,
Ведь солнышко наше, конечно же, ты!

Сегодня пускай говорят комплименты,
Пусть дарят подарки, смотри — их не счесть!
Приятных побольше в жизни моментов,
Спасибо за то, что на свете ты есть!*

[img]http://*********net/9175992.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## sima

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ИРИНА! 
*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2017)

----------


## MarinaMi

_Ириша, с днём рождения!

Здоровья, удачи, успехов во всём, вдохновения и радости творчества, светлых людей рядом и только светлых добрых событий._

----------

laks_arina (21.04.2017), ttanya (21.04.2017), Vitolda (21.04.2017)

----------


## Vitolda



----------

laks_arina (21.04.2017), nezabudka-8s (21.04.2017)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина. Я немного опоздала с поздравлениями (участвую в региональном конкурсе "Я в педагогике нашел свое призвание"...)  Но я думаю, что никогда не поздно, если поздравляешь от чистого сердца._ 
_Ирина! С днем рожденья я Вас поздравляю.
Отличного настроения Вам я желаю.
 Море улыбок! Душевного тепла!_
pic.gif

----------

aichka (22.04.2017), olga kh (21.04.2017), Vitolda (21.04.2017)

----------


## m-diana-2007

днём знаний.jpg

----------

Vitolda (03.09.2017)

----------


## эллона

Ирина!С Днём Знаний!
Пусть ждут успехи в жизни Вас большие,
А с ними: понимание, душевная забота,
И безупречная, и благородная работа!

1-sentyabrya-92.jpg

----------

Vitolda (03.09.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Ирочка!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с НОВЫМ учебным годом!
Желаю ярких эмоций с детьми и спокойствия с начальством!
Терпения и понимания!!*

----------

Vitolda (03.09.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Ирочка! Волшебница наша!
Поздравляю с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!
Творческих успехов!
Свершения задуманного!
Любви воспитанников и их родителей!*

 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Vitolda (27.09.2017), Олюр (27.09.2017)

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка! Поздравляю с нашим профессиональным праздником!
*[img]http://*********net/9969356m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (01.10.2017)

----------


## Karamel

*Ирочка, с Днём музыки!*

----------

Vitolda (01.10.2017)

----------


## эллона

Ирочка! С Наступающим Новым годом! Здоровья и счастья!
Дружбы крепкой, любви настоящей!
Самых радужных в жизни мгновений,
Позитивных всегда впечатлений!
Пусть жизнь будет щедра и прекрасна,
Пусть войдет в нее светлая сказка,
Пусть добро только вас окружает,
И чудесной мечтой окрыляет!
8161888.gif

----------

Vitolda (30.12.2017)

----------


## Олюр

*ИРИНА!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.12.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

*Ирина, с наступающим Новым годом!!!*

----------

Vitolda (30.12.2017)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина. С наступающим Новым 2018 годом!!!
IMG_20171230_075938_0.gif

----------

Vitolda (30.12.2017)

----------


## мадам

*Ирочка, с Новым годом!*[

----------

Vitolda (31.12.2017)

----------


## ivano

Ирочка,с Новым годом!!!!

----------

Vitolda (31.12.2017)

----------


## Татиана 65

*Ирина!*

----------

Vitolda (31.12.2017)

----------


## гномик

Ирочка, с Новым годом!

----------

Vitolda (31.12.2017)

----------


## Ледок

*ИРОЧКА!*

----------

Vitolda (31.12.2017)

----------


## ВалерияВ

Ирина, С наступившим 2018 годом! Всех благ и отличного настроения!!!

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2018)

----------


## Ketvik

Ирина, Искренне поздравляю с Новым годом! Желаю  в наступившем году быть в окружении исключительно положительных и доброжелательных людей, переживать только приятные эмоции, радоваться каждому прожитому дню, дарить радость и улыбки окружающим. И пусть этот Новый 2018 год станет для Вас особенным!

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2018)

----------


## EVGESKA

Ириночка, с наступившим новым годом! Удачи  и творческого настроения!!!

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

*Ирочка, поздравляю тебя, хорошая с Новым годом!!!*

----------

Vitolda (01.01.2018)

----------


## faina

Ирина! С Новым годом!

----------

Vitolda (02.01.2018)

----------


## смоляночка

Ирина ! С Новым годом!

----------

Vitolda (02.01.2018)

----------


## Алена43

*Ириночка, с Новым годом!!!
Желаю в этот Новый год
Поменьше грусти и забот,
Побольше счастья и добра,
Улыбок, нежности, тепла!

Чтоб были верными друзья
И очень дружною семья,
Чтоб каждый день удачным был,
И чтоб на всё хватало сил!

Ну а ещё пусть Новый год
Побольше денег принесёт,
Здоровья, мира и любви,
Чтоб в сердце не было зимы!*

----------

Vitolda (02.01.2018)

----------


## Валя Муза

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2018)

----------


## Ketvik

*С Рождеством Христовым!
Будьте все здоровы,
Свет рождественской звезды,
Пусть хранит вас от беды!
Добрый  Ангел-хранитель пусть укрывает вас своей заботой!
И пускай ваша творческая мастерская  на  ИН-КУ  будет наполнена уютом, любовью, пониманием и  творческой энергией! 
*

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2018)

----------


## Ледок

*ИРОЧКА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!*

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2018)

----------


## эллона

Ирочка! Примите поздравленья в Рождество.
Пусть в вашей жизни чудо приключится,
Пусть радость, вдохновенье и добро
Сумеют в вашем доме поселиться.
579561375.gif

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2018)

----------


## Nich Tanya

*Ирочка, с праздником Рождества! Удачи во всём!*


286436646.gif

----------

Vitolda (07.01.2018)

----------


## ivano



----------

Vitolda (08.01.2018)

----------


## Ледок

_ИРОЧКА! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!_

----------

Vitolda (14.01.2018)

----------


## эллона

Ирочка!Поздравляю тебя со Светлым праздником Пасхи!Здоровья всем твоим близким!
image.jpg

----------

Vitolda (08.04.2018), Олюр (08.04.2018)

----------


## aichka

*С Днём Рождения, моя хорошая!*

_В этот день тебе желаю  много солнца и везенья,
 Неожиданностей милых , озорного  настроенья,  

Пусть уйдут навеки боли и тревога за родных,
Будет светлой пусть дорога,  чтобы усталости- немного,
Чтоб с улыбкой просыпаться,  насмотревшись снов цветных, 

За детей спокойной  стать, ключ от бед всех потерять,
Чтобы внук - родной комочек, стал здоровым  без отсрочек, 

Чтоб друзья все рядом были,  их сердца чтоб не остыли, 

Чтоб работа- на «ура», и идеями щедра,  
Чтоб душа от счастья пела, и творить всегда хотела,

Вдохновенья и любви, ОЧЕНЬ РАДОСТНО ЖИВИ!  
_

2.jpg

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.04.2018), olga kh (20.04.2018), Vitolda (19.04.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Ирочка, дорогая, с Днём рождения!!!!!!*
*Желаю, чтобы Удача, Успех и Вдохновение были верными спутниками во всех твоих начинаниях, а здоровье и благополучие – в ежедневной жизни.
Настойчивости и терпения в решении каждодневных задач!!! Пусть рядом будут родственные души, которые всегда помогут и поймут! Пусть все самые сокровенные мечты и желания обязательно сбудутся! И пусть тебя всегда радует твой любимый внучок!!!*


_(Прости за огромную открытку. Хочу, чтобы твоё СЧАСТЬЕ было таким же огромным!)_

----------

aichka (20.04.2018), olga kh (20.04.2018), Vitolda (19.04.2018)

----------


## Шевячок

ИРОЧКА,С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
ПУСТЬ  В ВАШЕЙ СЕМЬЕ СЛУЧИТСЯ ЧУДО И ВСЁ СЛОЖИТСЯ ХОРОШО!
ТВОРЧЕСТВА,УДАЧИ И ВСЕГО НАИЛУЧШЕГО!!!

----------

aichka (20.04.2018), olga kh (20.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## гунька

*Ириша, с днем рождения! Пусть все-все в твоей жизни будет хорошо!!!! Здоровья тебе и всей твоей семье, яркого солнышка, мирного неба, успехов и радости!*

----------

aichka (20.04.2018), olga kh (20.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям. Всех благ, удачи, благополучия, здоровья!!!!!

----------

aichka (20.04.2018), olga kh (20.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## Парина

*Ириша, дорогая моя тёзка!!!
Наше имя с тобой обозначает мир несущая, 
а в переводе с древнегреческого языка означает «мир, покой». 
Именно такие слова ассоциируются у меня с тобой, при общении с тобой! 
Ирочка, от всей души поздравляю тебя с днём рождения и пусть мир и покой всегда будет в твоей душе и в семье, пусть ничего и никогда не омрачает тебя и твою замечательную семью!!!!
*

----------

aichka (20.04.2018), olga kh (20.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## мадам

*Ирочка, от всей души, с Днем рождения!!!*

----------

aichka (20.04.2018), olga kh (20.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## olga kh

*Милая наша Иришечка!* 
*Думаю, что этот апрельский день наполнен добром и участием, 
полон радости и счастья! 
Приятных слов, поздравлений - не счесть,
и птицы поют  лишь в твою честь) 
Виртуально)) тебя обнимаю, 
остальное - реально желаю!
И исполнится все, что вам нужно!!! 
А подмогой останется дружба!*  :Yes4: 

Ирине.png

----------

aichka (20.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## NikTanechka

*Ирочка, с Днём рождения!
Нет ничего дороже здоровья и близких любимых людей рядышком. Искренне этого желаю! 
Пусть яркое апрельское солнышко подарит душевное тепло.
Только хороших вестей и добрых людей на жизненном пути.*

----------

aichka (20.04.2018), olga kh (21.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## Lara

*Ирочка! 
С Днем рождения! 
Пусть все твои начинания будут успешными, 
друзья – настоящими, а жизнь – яркой!*

----------

aichka (20.04.2018), olga kh (21.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## Татиана 65

*Ирочка, с днем рождения!  Счастья, удачи, здоровья!
*

----------

olga kh (21.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

Ириша, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Люблю дарить хорошим людям солнышки ромашек, вот и тебе дарю. Пусть в твоей жизни всё будет солнечно и тепло. Здоровья, счастья, благополучия всем, кто тебе дорог.

3f4ac837e9fa2d9470d49063b4087356.jpg

----------

aichka (22.04.2018), olga kh (21.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## Nich Tanya

*Ирина, от всей души поздравляю  с Днём рождения! Счастья, здоровья и всего самого наилучшего!
*

----------

Vitolda (22.04.2018)

----------


## EVGESKA

Ириночка!С днем рождения! Пусть все будет  хорошо.Здоровья, любви и удачи!

----------

Vitolda (22.04.2018)

----------


## EVGESKA

Поздравляю, Ириночка, тебя со всеми прошедшими праздниками:Новый год, Рождество, старый Новый год!
Желаю добра и счастья,здоровья тебе и твоей семье!

----------

Vitolda (14.01.2019)

----------


## Людмилая

Ирочка, поздравляю с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Пусть весна принесет радость, счастье, любовь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2019)

----------


## EVGESKA

Дорогая Ирочка.В весенний день желаю тебе хорошего настроения, пусть в семье все будет хорошо,
здоровья, улыбок. А с 8-е Марта также поздравления и твоей дочке.
Удачи!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2019)

----------


## Ледок

_ИРОЧКА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!_

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2019)

----------


## Irina Sirin

*ИРИНА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!*

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2019)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка! С праздником! 

Пусть светит солнце в душе ярко,
А сердце в счастье веселится.
И, поздравляя с 8 Марта,
Желаю всем желаньям сбыться!


*

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2019)

----------


## Озма



----------

Vitolda (08.03.2019)

----------


## Rita03

ИРИНА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (09.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

*Милая, милая Ирочка!

С Днём Рождения тебя, золотой, солнечный человечек!

Такому доброму, светлому, терпеливому, талантливому человеку возможно было родиться только Весной!

Счастья тебе, моя хорошая! Радости весенней тебе во все времена - тебе и всем, кого ты так любишь и кем дорожишь!

Здоровья тебе, чтобы чувствовать и ощущать это Счастье вполне!

Творческих находок, удач, интересных проектов, их воплощения и признания твоих единомышленников!

Музыки в душе и в сердце, в жизни и в природе!

Светлого ощущения  легкости и радости жизни!

Пусть у тебя все это будет в достатке, чтобы ценить и дорожить этим!

С Днём Рождения!!!*

5.jpg

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), ttanya (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## гунька

Ириша, от всей души поздравляю с днем рождения! Солнышка тебе и всей твоей семье! В душе, в сердце, в природе! А когда все в семье счастливы и здоровы, значит, и у тебя все будет хорошо!!!! Пусть все у тебя сложится так, как ты задумала! Здоровья, радости, мира и добра!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## Valenta

Ирочка, с Днем рождения! Желаю, чтобы все события в жизни были пронизаны любовью, теплом и пониманием близких! Благополучия, творческого полёта, достижения всех поставленных целей и немного везения! И пусть все эти пожелания исполняются на фоне крепкого здоровья!

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## ivano

Ирина,с Днём рождения!!!

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## Парина

*Дорогая моя тёзка, милая и отзывчивая Ириша!!! От всего сердца поздравляю тебя с днём рождения! Пусть ничто не омрачает твою жизнь а впереди только светлые, яркие моменты!!!*

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## EVGESKA

Дорогая Ириночка! С днем рождения!

Ирина — красивое имя.
Решимости в детстве  полна,
А в жизни — заступница мира,
Хорошая мать и жена.


Будь счастлива, милая Ира,
И радуй всех добротой.
И лучшей для всех оставайся
Ты бабушкой , мамой, женой!

21751566.gif

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка! С днём рожденья! 

Здоровья! Исполнения желаний! Достатка в доме! 

Вдохновения! Веры в лучшее! Спасибо тебе за ТАЛАНТ!!!*

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! И я в этот весенний, солнечный день спешу поздравить Вас с Днем рождения!

Желаю быть всегда счастливой,
Успешной, стильной и красивой,
Быть позитивной, креативной,
Еще спортивной и активной!

Не знать проблем, не знать невзгод,
Идти уверенно вперед,
Чтоб в суете бегущих дней
Все было только на Окей!
_

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## Татиана 65

*Ирина, с днем рождения! Праздничного настроения, счастья, удачи и всего самого доброго, светлого и прекрасного! 
*

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## мадам

_Ирина, с  Днем рождения!!!  _

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## NikTanechka

*Ирочка, с Днём рождения!
Пусть жизнь дарит побольше радостных моментов!
Здоровья крепкого, чтобы было желание творить и мечтать!
Пусть близкие всегда будут рядышком, и у них будет всё хорошо!
Это самое главное в жизни! И конечно же, исполнения желаний!*

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## Людмилая

Ирина Борисовна, от всей души - С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Пусть этот весенний день рождения принесет все самое лучшее, 
пусть сбудутся все самые заветные желания, 
пусть на душе будет светло и в душе звучит музыка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Воздух апрельский вдохни
И улыбнись дню рождения.
Только вперёд лишь смотри
И принимай поздравления.

Пусть солнце лучами согреет,
В душе пусть будет светло.
Пусть радость печали развеет,
И пусть  будет ВСЁ ХОРОШО!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

olga kh (20.04.2019), Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## olga kh

*Еще одно в букетик поздравление)
Ириша, поздравляю с днем рождения!!!
Пусть добрых слов, стихов тебе - без счета!
Как хорошо, что праздник твой в субботу)
Желаю радости (всегда ее желаю)),
Как без нее прожить - не представляю)
Здоровья, и, причем, Ириша, много!!!
Себя люби и береги, скажу я строго,
Ведь, знаю, - о себе всегда "вдогонку"(
А рвется, как известно, там, где слишком тонко((
Будь умницей - счастливой и любимой,
Всегда востребованной, всем необходимой,
Пусть ценят, берегут тебя, лелеют,
Слов восхищения в твой адрес не жалеют!
И пусть твои роднульки будут рядом -
Твоя опора в жизни и отрада!
Все хорошо, Ириша! Поздравляю!!!
И обнимаю, обнимаю, обнимаю!))*

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2019), Людмилая (21.04.2019)

----------


## mochalova19

С Днём рождения, Ирина!!!
Радости,добра, здоровья,счастья, всех благ!!!
Пусть всё будет хорошо!!!
Поменьше переживаний, огорчений и как можно больше радостных мгновений!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

*Дорогие девочки!
СПАСИБО огромное всем за теплые поздравления и добрые пожелания!!!
Мне ОЧЕНЬ приятно ваше внимание!
и ВАМ желаю всего только самого-самого хорошего!!!*

0000october.jpg

----------

Парина (24.04.2019)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка, с праздником Весны! Желаю здоровья, удачи, семейного счастья, исполнения заветных желаний. Пусть внучок радует свою любимую бабушку своими успехами!*

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2020)

----------


## EVGESKA

Ириночка, с женским праздником, всего самого -самого хорошего, здоровья и любви ближних!!!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2020)

----------


## Ледок

_ИРИНА, С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!_

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2020)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогая Ирочка!

Умница, нежная душа, прекрасный, понимающий  друг , замечательный музыкант с удивительным вкусом и мастерством художника!

И главное- потрясающий человек – мудрый, тонкий, добрый и терпеливый!

С Днем Рождения!

Ты- необычный Овен – при всей своей яркой эмоциональности -умеешь быть выдержанной и спокойной, лишенной какого-либо эго- всегда приходишь на помощь, подставляя свое верное плечо, в любую минуту готова выслушать, поддержать и дать ненавязчивый, и всегда верный совет.

Пусть Бог хранит тебя, твою чудесную семью – детей, внуков, дарует им здоровье, радость и душевный покой – а если у них все будет хорошо – и ты будешь счастлива!

Счастья тебе, моя  хорошая, Счастья и только Счастья! Пусть  жизнь будет- как прекрасная Музыка!

Удовольствия от жизни, от работы, от воспитанников, от новых твоих чудесных работ- таких волнующих, профессионально великолепно сделанных – с душой, с любовью, с высоким вкусом  сотворенных! 

Здоровья тебе, чтобы твоя косметичка никогда не превращалась окончательно  в аптечку, чтобы ты жила полной жизнью, не тревожась за своё состояние – всегда весела, жизнерадостна и не думала о болезнях!

Новых тебе идей, новых внуков, нового вдохновения! 

Новых светлых радостных чувств! Любви и  безмятежности!

Таких же как ты -людей рядом – в одной тональности думающих и чувствующих!

Засыпай с улыбкой и просыпайся с улыбкой!

С Днем Рождения, солнышко!!!!*

----------

mishel61 (20.04.2020), nezabudka-8s (19.04.2020), Vitolda (20.04.2020)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Ириша, от души поздравляю с Днём рождения! 
Крепкого здоровья, благополучия, удачи и отличного настроения!*

----------

aichka (20.04.2020), mishel61 (20.04.2020), Vitolda (20.04.2020)

----------


## говорушка

ИРИНА,ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------

aichka (20.04.2020), Vitolda (20.04.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Ирина, с днем рождения!


Прекрасного настроения, здоровья, счастья!
Пусть дни будут насыщены новыми, хорошими событиями, 
яркими впечатлениями и волшебством, которые сделают Вас по-настоящему счастливой!

----------

aichka (20.04.2020), Vitolda (20.04.2020)

----------


## Парина

Ириша!С днём рождения тебя!!! Здоровья и всех благ!

----------

aichka (20.04.2020), mishel61 (21.04.2020), Vitolda (20.04.2020)

----------


## гномик

ИРИНА,ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2020)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогая, милая Ирочка!
От всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!
Ты- мой самый первый и лучший друг, ты- удивительно добрый, интеллигентный, терпеливый, мудрый человек! Как я рада, что есть такой человек на свете!
Сколько бы боли, горя ни приносила тебе жизнь- ты всегда остаёшься стойким оловянным солдатиком, хоть и с незаживающей раной в сердце, но всегда удивительно теплым, мягким, доброжелательным человеком!

Ты- бесспорный авторитет в дошкольном мире- достаточно посмотреть –сколько подписчиков у тебя в ютубе- сколько тысяч и тысяч человек пользуется твоими прекрасными клипами к песням, ритмическими работами и- без всякого сомнения- бесподобными фильмами на классическую музыку. В твоем творчестве столько добра, столько высокого вкуса, мастерства, деликатности и уважения к музыке, что каждый музрук, каждый человек любящий музыку, почтёт за честь и счастье использовать в своих работах твои фильмы… я -абсолютно отношусь к таким людям! 
 Я благодарна тебе безмерно за твоё творчество, за нашу многолетнюю, преданную дружбу, твоё умение найти нужные слова, нужную интонацию, чтобы успокоить в трудную минуту, за твоё умение поддержать, посоветовать… 

Спасибо тебе за твоё чуткое сердце, ты- необыкновенный человек – наидобрейший и прекрасный! В тебе совершенно  гармонично   сочетаются: мэтр в профессии и маленькая девочка с нежной и ранимой душой…как же это замечательно! 

Счастья тебе, моя хорошая, любви, радости, удачи, здоровья! 
Счастья и здоровья твои ребяткам- детям, внукам! Без их счастья ты не представляешь себе жизни, и это- правильно! за них! Счастья всей твоей большой и дружной семье! Здоровья им! Здоровья и сил, чтобы еще много лет дарить заботу и  нежность своим детям – большим и маленьким, и своим воспитанникам  в детском саду! 

Вдохновения тебе, творческих новых идей и яркого их воплощения! И всегда оставайся такой! Как здорово, что люди- не меняются, и твои друзья всегда будут знать, что есть такой прекрасный человечек, как Иришка Баринова, который всегда готов прийти на помощь, выслушать, поговорить и помолчать вместе, которому можно довериться и на которого можно всегда положиться! 
Будь счастлива, солнышко!*

[IMG] utc time now[/IMG]

----------

mishel61 (20.04.2021), nezabudka-8s (19.04.2021), olga kh (20.04.2021), Vitolda (19.04.2021)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Дорогая Ирочка! От всей души поздравляю! 
День Рождения – это отличный повод ещё раз ощутить как чудесна и неповторима жизнь! Пусть каждый новый день будет приятным сюрпризом и сбудутся все мечты! Пусть всегда тебя сопровождают здоровье и счастье. Желаю исполнения даже самых нереальных желаний, удачи и успеха во всех делах, ярких и позитивных эмоций!

----------

aichka (20.04.2021), mishel61 (20.04.2021), olga kh (20.04.2021), Vitolda (19.04.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Ирина, с ласковым лучиком солнца, который предвосхищает новый день!
С днем рождения! 
Пусть теплое, весеннее  солнышко согревает, дарит любовь, счастье и удачу!

Будь самой веселой и самой счастливой,
Хорошей и нежной и самой красивой
Будь самой внимательной, самой любимой,
Простой, обаятельной, неповторимой,
Пусть сбудется все, что ты хочешь сама.
Любви тебе, веры, надежды, добра!

----------

aichka (20.04.2021), nezabudka-8s (20.04.2021), olga kh (20.04.2021), Vitolda (20.04.2021)

----------


## olga kh

> Дорогая, милая Ирочка!
> От всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!


*Вот как же не присоединиться к словам Аллочки - всем-всем, что она написала, Ириша, в твою честь! Потому что те же мысли хороводятся в голове, складываясь в поздравление)
Разве не счастье - однажды попасть на этот замечательный Форум? Разве не счастье - познакомиться с удивительными людьми, которыми можно восхищаться ежедневно, ежечасно? Разве не счастье - почувствовать, что идешь по одной дорожке (правда, чтобы совсем рядышком - это непросто! Попробуй дотянуться до того уровня, который для Ирочки уже давно пройденная ступень!..) И все же - разве не счастье, что можно поделиться радостями, а порой и печалями, находясь далеко-далеко, но, одновременно, и близко-близко)
Ирочка, человек, умеющий удивить и восхитить, одарить щедро подарками - такая не любительница быть на виду! Но зато протянуть руку помощи, поддержать - это всегда пожалуйста! 
Спасибо, Ириша, за то, что ты есть! За то, что твой новый Апрель - вот он! С новыми заботами, хлопотами, радостями тебя! Творчества, которое живет и развивается) И неизвестно, чем еще ты увлечешься, чтобы мы в очередной раз ахнули!
Жизнь продолжается! Она прекрасна, что бы там ни было...Все здоровы и счастливы! Важнее и главнее настроя нет! Теплого, душевного тебе праздничного денечка с обнимашками, поздравлениями, приятными сюрпризами!!! С днем рождения!!!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (20.04.2021), mishel61 (20.04.2021), nezabudka-8s (20.04.2021), Vitolda (20.04.2021)

----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка! С днём рожденья! 
Спасибо тебе за талант, за душевность и отзывчивость!
Всего тебе самого лучшего в жизни!!!*

----------

mishel61 (20.04.2021), nezabudka-8s (20.04.2021), Vitolda (20.04.2021)

----------


## Т.К-Пчелка

*Ирина! С огромным удовольствием поздравляю Вас с днем Рождения!!!* 

Здоровья вам и радости в каждом дне!!! Пусть жизнь Вас обрадует Вас новыми счастливыми возможностями и перспективами!

Вы первая, кто открыла мне мир "Ритмяшек", которые стали любимыми у меня и воспитанников. Еще раз с Вашим днем!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2021)

----------

